# AmD OneClick Group Buy -CANCELLED upd.page 22



## Wak

UPDATE:- (sorry about spacing, notepad cut and paste did it!)
One Click is 2-3 weeks away, testing has gone well with a TT and S3 being utilised for validation.

As you may have read in my last update, there has been a change in operating relationship between the developing company and

AmD and the One Click Pricing model has changed.

I can tell you AmD have been hit by factors outside their control which have made this GB a "loss leader" for them if you

understand that term, virtually giving it away!

Amd are honouring the GB price and anyone getting it now is getting excellent value for money it is highly likely that this

will be an unrepeatable price for quite some time.

here's a recap, all prices are plus VAT.

Prices:-
AmD One Click Generic Â Â Â is Â£695 +v
Amd One Click Rolling road is Â£795 +v

For this Group Buy...WHICH WILL CLOSE ON THE 12TH MARCH
AmD One Click Generic Â Â Â is Â£340 +v
Amd One Click Rolling road is Â£460 +v

If you have a chipped car by AmD they will charge you an additional Â£50 +v to return your car to standard to receive One

Click.

If you have a chipped car by another chipper, they will charge an additional Â£100 +v to return your car to standard to

receive One Click.

Please ask Amd what the options are for serial port mapped cars that need to be put to standard i.e. revo trialled.

There is a strong Preference for you to visit AmD for One Click however those who are international or very far from AmD can

discuss mail order options.

From today I WILL NOT be taking any more names, however AmD will be taking bookings at the GB price if you call them and

mention 
"Waks GB on the TT-QUATTRO FORUM or ********"

In order to secure the GB price AmD will want a confirmed deposit of Â£150 from you by the 12th March.

The List of names I currently have will be submitted to AmD today.

What to do:-

1. if you are new to this and not registered on the list....
Call AmD
mention "Waks GB on the TT-QUATTRO FORUM or ********"
Discuss your car details and any questions your have 
Pay the deposit.

2. If you are on the GB list, Amd will have it to hand.
Call AmD
mention "Waks GB on the TT-QUATTRO FORUM or ********" tell them your Forum ID
YOU must call them as soon as possible
discuss your car and any details
Pay the deposit.

3.I will be asking them to make contact with everyone on the list
BUT They wont be responsible for not making contact they are busy and will make reasonable efforts to get hold of you.
YOU must make contact with AmD and get your deposit in.
If you have changed your mind dont worry, it will be just a courtesy call to check.

AmD Technik
Unit D2
Telford Road
Bicester
Oxfordshire
OX26 4LD

t: 01869 323205
m: [email protected] Â

Hopefully AmD can answer any questions for you and everything will go smoothly from here on.
IM me if you have any issues, remember some of you may be in a position where you can not have one click because of your

model year and ecu...discuss a deal, AmD may be able to do something for you on a traditional remap.

hope it goes well for you all.... you'll enjoy it!

IGNORE OLD INFOR BELOW THIS LINE:-
UPDATE: delayed until Mid March.

Chaps

I apologise for this news but Craig was also under the impression that prices were fixed when he gave them to me so was also apologetic,but he has just been given prices that he can not budge from however will honour the original price for a GB.

Amd prices:-

Standard RR Remaps are now Â£550+vat done via diagnostic port or rechip (if needed)

One Click remaps with RR are Â£550+vat

One Click Generic is Â£425+vat

It is going to be available on the 7th Feb.

If I can have a list of those interested and there are at least 5
Then Generic One Click will be available for Â£340+vat for a Group Buy terminating on the 6th Feb. (or 7th if you turn up to AmD)

In addition RR One Click will be Â£460+vat with this Group Buy.

If you are still interested, please let me know and also if you are attending AmD on the 7th Feb.

please let me know if you are after RR One Click or Generic as well.

THIS IS GETTING SERIOUS! Â ;D :

UPDATE:- PLEASE EMAIL ME
Forum ID
Your FULL NAME
Contact Telephone Number:-

These details will be submitted to AmD on the 7th after which I'll post here and then you can make arrangements to buy. Please note by submitting these details you are confirming you want to be in this group buy and accept that AmD may call you regarding your participation in it.


----------



## lindley

I'm in.

Am I the only one for now? ???


----------



## was

Wak

please put me down for the One Click at the GB price. It would be great to have it working before my RR session 

cheers


----------



## Wak

RR Oneclick will be Â£460+vat in this group Â buy please let me know , update your posts... 

Note the RR will need an appointment, it wont be possible to do on the 7th Feb.


----------



## Chip_iTT

Wak,

What real effect will the one click have on an otherwise stock 225TTR? I am interested, but wondering if the improvement will be so noticable without other mods.


----------



## scotty26

Def interested. If going for the standard one click - are these available before the 7th Feb or is this the release date for the whole product?

Cheers,
Scotty


----------



## was

> RR Oneclick will be Â£460+vat in this group Â buy please let me know , update your posts...
> 
> Note the RR will need an appointment, it wont be possible to do on the 7th Feb.


I was thinking of just the One Click and seeing the result on the RR shoot-out on the 7th.


----------



## Wak

> I was thinking of just the One Click and seeing the result on the RR shoot-out on the 7th.


that should be possible, 7th Feb has been given as the release date to me.


----------



## Wak

> Wak,
> 
> What real effect will the one click have on an otherwise stock 225TTR? Â I am interested, but wondering if the improvement will be so noticable without other mods.


For those that dont know......

REMAPING a turbo car will give you the biggest power increase for your buck than most other mods which are minor tweaks by comparison.

remember if you are unhappy with this mod then I'm sure AmD will upload you standard map and take the unit back.

You will not be dissappointed, this is one of the best mods you can do and enjoy.

PLUS I tell everyone on AVS, if you stick more power into your engine, it make sense to look after it.

do an interim oil change eg 1/2 way between services but thats just my opinion.


----------



## ronin

im in for the group buy


----------



## Wak

List so far:-
Johnny5 - Generic
Was - Generic
IrvingTT - ??
Scotty26 - Generic
Ronin - Generic


----------



## bmx

count me in for a generic please ;D


----------



## PopeyDog

I'm in too, although am out of the country for a week from the 7th. Â If they can do it at Â£340 + VAT and can pop it in the post i'm up for the Generic version.

Do you know what they need to know about the car, ecu etc...
[smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## aidb

Me too please, Wak.

A generic 'un to my door. Â 

Let us know if you/AMD need additional info on the cars.


----------



## jam225

Generic for me as well Wak

Would need it posting up to me as NE Scotland is a wee bit far from AMD 

Thanks JAM225


----------



## lindley

GREAT!

We've finally got the ball rolling on this one. 

Wak, please let us know what ECU info you need for the different variants out there.

Counting the minutes till 7/2/04....


----------



## Gav150ttr

Hi

What is going on at AMD on the 7th??

Can any one turn up and join in?

Does the One click work on a 150 ???

May be interested ;D

Many questions sorry :-[

Cheers,

Gavin


----------



## Wak

List so far:- 
Johnny5 - Generic 
Was - Generic 
IrvingTT - ?? 
Scotty26 - Generic 
Ronin - Generic 
A15-BMX - Generic
PopeyDog - Generic
AidanB - Generic
JAM225 - Generic
Gav150TTR - ??

Gav One click will work on a 150, essentially you get the best value as it should give you essentially a chipped 180 level of power. Feb 7th is the AmD Rolling Road meet, come down and meet everyone. in Bicester. (p.s. Love the colour) ;D

info here:-
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 87;start=0


----------



## Wak

just updated the GB date to the 6th as I wont be able to check online on the 7th I'll be at amd!

NOTE: your ECU must be standard....Revo trial should be ok....I have now been told.

keep watching the thread for updates.


----------



## ronin

*@ Gav150TTR*

you have IM


----------



## Sim

Count me in too - generic for me as Bicester is too far for me.

My car is second hand and as far as I am aware has never been chipped but it may have had trial software on it - is there anyway to check?


----------



## DXN

If you do have a trial or other software how do you get around it? Do you have to attend AmD to get them to overide it?



> just updated the GB date to the 6th as I wont be able to check online on the 7th I'll be at amd!
> 
> NOTE: your ECU must be standard....even if you have had a REVO TRIAL it wont be standard make sure your ECU has not been chipped or had any trial software on it.


----------



## Gav150ttr

> *@ Gav150TTR*
> 
> you have IM


So do you ;D


----------



## Gav150ttr

> List so far:-
> Johnny5 - Generic
> Was - Generic
> IrvingTT - ??
> Scotty26 - Generic
> Ronin - Generic
> A15-BMX - Generic
> PopeyDog - Generic
> AidanB - Generic
> JAM225 - Generic
> Gav150TTR - ??
> 
> Gav One click will work on a 150, essentially you get the best value as it should give you essentially a chipped 180 level of power. Feb 7th is the AmD Rolling Road meet, come down and meet everyone. in Bicester. (p.s. Love the colour) Â ;D
> 
> info here:-
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 87;start=0


Thanks Wak,

Please put me down as a spectator for the RR ;D

Can I make my mind up on the day for One click??

Also i take it these will be available to take home on the day, as I have a long journey up the M42 to try it out 

Cheers,

Gav


----------



## Antwerpman

Count me in for a generic by mail order as anywhere in UK is too far (but dont worry you can post it to the parents in the Uk and they will forward it)

Let me know how I can identify the the ecu and anything else I need to do

Cheers
A


----------



## ttimp

Wak, apologies if I've not been paying attention. I'm assuming that the generic One-Click is a little box, plugged in somewhere (where?) and a switch thrown, this uploads new code into a <thingy> which then re-maps the ECU. The box is then unplugged.
?

Fine with that so far but a few questions

1) I guess the stealer will be able to tell at service time so I assume it's best to un-One-Click just prior to visiting the stealer - yes?

2) Can the upload go wrong (a-la PC bios upgrades?) and leave you with a dead car and huge quantities of egg on face when the stealer spots the corrupted ECU?

3) If I go for the generic O-C will AMD tweak it at a subsequent RR session (cost of RR & tweak?)

4) How many times can the O-C be clicked? (relates to Q3 I suppose)

5) bound to think of another question later!

Ta!

Tim


----------



## Wak

List so far:- 
Johnny5 - Generic 
Was - Generic 
IrvingTT - ?? 
Scotty26 - Generic 
Ronin - Generic 
A15-BMX - Generic 
PopeyDog - Generic 
AidanB - Generic 
JAM225 - Generic 
Gav150TTR - ??
Sim - Generic
DXN - Generic
Antwerpman - Generic

I'll clarify the revo trial situation with AmD and how to identify ecu's tomorrow.


----------



## Chip_iTT

> PLUS I tell everyone on AVS, if you stick more power into your engine, it make sense to look after it.
> 
> do an interim oil change eg 1/2 way between services but thats just my opinion.


And a well respected opinion it is Wak...

I'm in for the generic...

Oh, and any chance I can get a VAT invoice for 'computer software' please.... 100% tax deductable for small biz! ;D


----------



## DXN

Wak
What are the chances of running a car on the RR on 7/2/04 then trying it with the oneclick straight away.
I'd like (as I'm sure AmD would) a before and after trace to show what it can do.


----------



## Wak

> Wak, apologies if I've not been paying attention. Â I'm assuming that the generic One-Click is a little box, plugged in somewhere (where?) and a switch thrown, this uploads new code into a <thingy> which then re-maps the ECU. Â The box is then unplugged.
> ?
> 
> Fine with that so far but a few questions
> 
> 1) I guess the stealer will be able to tell at service time so I assume it's best to un-One-Click just prior to visiting the stealer - yes?
> 
> 2) Can the upload go wrong (a-la PC bios upgrades?) and leave you with a dead car and huge quantities of egg on face when the stealer spots the corrupted ECU?
> 
> 3) If I go for the generic O-C will AMD tweak it at a subsequent RR session (cost of RR & tweak?)
> 
> 4) How many times can the O-C be clicked? (relates to Q3 I suppose)
> 
> 5) bound to think of another question later!
> 
> Ta!
> 
> Tim


1.Depends on the dealer if you are concerned then un-One Click. I had my car serviced at Wayside, chipped and warranty work carried out on a drive shaft boot, no problems.

2. There are One Click safeguards and precautions to avoid issues and it should not go wrong. But if you pull the battery during upload or not follow the precautions e.g. leave the car for 2 weeks and then try an upload with a problem/weak battery then you run the same risk as an BIOS upgrade...however unlike other similar maps, you have a strong knowledgable tuner to back you up and at worst case you may have to send the ecu to amd if you are too remote.

3.Yes AmD can tweak it after mods at a later RR session.

4. The One click can be flashed something like 50000 times, you have to consider the number of times you are likely to do this....in your lifetime.


----------



## Wak

> Wak
> What are the chances of running a car on the RR on 7/2/04 then trying it with the oneclick straight away.
> I'd like (as I'm sure AmD would) a before and after trace to show what it can do.


It will be tight to do this you may only get an after run.

Irving....Its AMD tell the tax man its a chip company! ;D

You'll have to ask on the day, you are coming?


----------



## ttimp

Thanks for the speedy reply Wak. Please put me down for a postal One-Click.

(what happens if, like all early adopters the thing gets modified / updated days / weeks down the line, are we stuck with an early rev, buggy bit of kit or are updates / bug fixes possible at no / low cost?


----------



## V6 TT

.......What about the V6 TT Wak? Â Will there/is there a version for this which may be included in this group buy? Â I know AMD can "chip" it but I'd prefer a switchable option .......? Â Oh, and what would I get from an N/A engine? Â An extra 20bhp with no other mods like exhaust as per their apparent "chip" upgrade on their web page?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## lindley

Ummmmm, guys, is it me or has the date changed from the 7th to the 6th Feb?

Is it the friday (I can make it to AMD) or is it saturday (I can't make it)?

??? ???


----------



## Wak

> Thanks for the speedy reply Wak. Â Please put me down for a postal One-Click.
> 
> (what happens if, like all early adopters the thing gets modified / updated days / weeks down the line, are we stuck with an early rev, buggy bit of kit or are updates / bug fixes possible at no / low cost?


I need sleep!.... ;D
the Remaps are already tried and tested remaps that AmD have been doing for years and so should be no problem.

The One Click is the new technology and it has already been undergoing tests, its wouldnt be released without confidence in the product.
Plus AmD will support you with it if issues arise but hopefully there shouldnt be.


----------



## Wak

> Ummmmm, guys, is it me or has the date changed from the 7th to the 6th Feb?
> 
> Is it the friday (I can make it to AMD) or is it saturday (I can't make it)?
> 
> ??? ???


I cant view registers for the GB on the 7th cos I'll be at AmD so if you turn up and want it great if you register on the 7th and I dont see it til the 8th then you'll cry .

so online the gb ends on the 6th turn up at amd on the 7th and pick one up...


----------



## Wak

ECU recognition

right 3 ways of doing this!

1. via VAGCOM...(I'm looking into how)

2. the owner removes their scuttle panel and gets the ECU part number of the unit.

3. Amd will send to you a blank One Click, you plug it in and download the ECU code to it and send it back.
AmD set up the re-map and send it back to you.
(long winded but a secure way of doing it)

Still looking into those with Revo trial ...update tomorrow.! 

UPDATE:- 

to get the ECU code through VAG-COM
select the engine controller "01"

the "VAG Number" is the ECU Part number needed.


----------



## ttimp

> I need sleep!.... ;D


Sleep? You can't start a Group Buy and expect to sleep, not until after AMD in Feb at least.

Thanks for the info, looking forward to playing in near future.


----------



## Wak

> .......What about the V6 TT Wak? Â Will there/is there a version for this which may be included in this group buy? Â I know AMD can "chip" it but I'd prefer a switchable option .......? Â Oh, and what would I get from an N/A engine? Â An extra 20bhp with no other mods like exhaust as per their apparent "chip" upgrade on their web page?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dean


Unfortunately One click is 1.8T only at the moment, N/A will be developed but cant say when at the moment but increases will be similar to the website quotes. :-/


----------



## V6 TT

> Unfortunately One click is 1.8T only at the moment, N/A will be developed but cant say when at the moment but increases will be similar to the website quotes. Â :-/


.......cheers Wak and thanks for the reply  Have a GREAT day out with your new toys!


----------



## Wak

List so far:- Â 
Johnny5 - Generic Â 
Was - Generic Â 
IrvingTT - Generic
Scotty26 - Generic Â 
Ronin - Generic Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â 
PopeyDog - Generic Â 
AidanB - Generic Â 
JAM225 - Generic Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? 
Sim - Generic 
DXN - Generic 
Antwerpman - Generic 
TTimp - Generic
FHBlue - Generic


----------



## Chip_iTT

> Irving....Its AMD tell the tax man its a chip company! Â ;D
> 
> You'll have to ask on the day, you are coming?


Oh yes, looking forward to it....


----------



## uk_christophe

Wak

One 'Generic One Click' please for the Southend boy!

Plug n play ;D

Thanks


----------



## Chip_iTT

Wak,

Can you clarify something thats bugging me as to why the One Click only works for a stock (i.e. not previously remapped) car. Obviously this is detail you may not be party to...

Do AmD swap the code out... i.e. read the stock ECU code into the box then download the remap and swap back again after... or...

are the stock and remap both stored (statically in ROM for instance) in the One Click and you select which to upload (hence losing anything previously loaded for ever - which is the basis of the warning)... or...

do they merely modify the tables for the stock mapping, hence a 3rd party map might not use the same memory locations etc. (which is the basis of the warning)

If the first approach is true... then a) I dont see the problem and b) the One Click could be used to move an existing 3rd-party mapping from one car to another....


----------



## scotty26

> ECU recognition
> 
> right 3 ways of doing this!
> 
> 1. via VAGCOM...(I'm looking into how)
> 
> 2. the owner removes their scuttle panel and gets the ECU part number of the unit.
> 
> 3. Amd will send to you a blank One Click, you plug it in and download the ECU code to it and send it back.
> AmD set up the re-map and send it back to you.
> (long winded but a secure way of doing it)
> 
> Still looking into those with Revo trial ...update tomorrow.!


Cheers Wak. Will this work with the free / shareware version of VAG COM?

Also (sorry for asking what maybe a daft question - but I am a novice in these areas) what and where is a scuttle panel? :-/


----------



## Wak

> Wak,
> 
> Can you clarify something thats bugging me as to why the One Click only works for a stock (i.e. not previously remapped) car. Â Obviously this is detail you may not be party to...
> 
> Do AmD swap the code out... i.e. read the stock ECU code into the box then download the remap and swap back again after... or...
> 
> are the stock and remap both stored (statically in ROM for instance) in the One Click and you select which to upload (hence losing anything previously loaded for ever - which is the basis of the warning)... or...
> 
> do they merely modify the tables for the stock mapping, hence a 3rd party map might not use the same memory locations etc. (which is the basis of the warning)
> 
> If the first approach is true... then a) I dont see the problem and b) the One Click could be used to move an existing 3rd-party mapping from one car to another....


One Click holds both maps to upload and initially downloads your OEM map and keys the box to your ecu to stop people uploading generic maps to other cars.

One click keys itself to your standard Map as a security measure and may not recognise your map if, for example, you have had revo trial and the trial code effectively means your map is no longer OEM.

I am still trying to clarify the Revo situation so it may still be possible but AFAIK it wont recognise the trialed revo map. :-/


----------



## mark

I had the Revo trial installed at the RR meet in Bristol. The trial wouldn't work (the com software said it was installed but dis-abled). Does this mean I'm scuppered?

Surely each car has a standard map for any particular model and year or part number? Can't they just install a standard map with one-click? Hope so because i was assured that revo's trial was undetectable at the time so now I'm a bit worried about it.

Anyway, if one-click standard will work for me I may well be up for the group buy.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Wak

> Cheers Wak. Â Will this work with the free / shareware version of VAG COM?
> 
> Also (sorry for asking what maybe a daft question - but I am a novice in these areas) what and where is a scuttle panel? Â :-/


It should work with the shareware version.
The scuttle panel is the plastic trim under the wiper arms...the ecu sits in between the wipers. 

List so far:- 
Johnny5 - Generic 
Was - Generic 
IrvingTT - Generic 
Scotty26 - Generic 
Ronin - Generic 
A15-BMX - Generic 
PopeyDog - Generic 
AidanB - Generic 
JAM225 - Generic 
Gav150TTR - ?? 
Sim - Generic 
DXN - Generic 
Antwerpman - Generic 
TTimp - Generic 
FHBlue - Generic 
UK-Christophe - Generic
Mark - Generic


----------



## Chip_iTT

> One Click holds both maps to upload and initially downloads your OEM map and keys the box to your ecu to stop people uploading generic maps to other cars.


figures.... thought they must have done something like that... so once box has been used on a specific car thats it unless send back to AmD...

Wonder if they key to VIN or ECU serial #. If the latter, and your ECU dies and u need a new one with a different serial #... then its back to AmD for a revert of the box to virgin...


----------



## DXN

I've tried hunting further info on the one click and found this thread (was lost by the hack in the past from here)

http://www.tt-quattro.com/forum/forum_p ... =One+Click


----------



## p4ul

Generic for me pls!


----------



## Wak

List so far:- 
Johnny5 - Generic 
Was - Generic 
IrvingTT - Generic 
Scotty26 - Generic 
Ronin - Generic 
A15-BMX - Generic 
PopeyDog - Generic 
AidanB - Generic 
JAM225 - Generic 
Gav150TTR - ?? 
Sim - Generic 
DXN - Generic 
Antwerpman - Generic 
TTimp - Generic 
FHBlue - Generic 
UK-Christophe - Generic 
Mark - Generic 
P4ul - Generic


----------



## Rhod_TT

Wak,

Can I get in on this group buy. Thing is I've had a Revo trial so (in your big letters) I've got a problem right? Given that I live so close to AMD (30miles) could they still get a generic map on my ECU with the one click solution? And most importantly could I still get the GB price.

Rhod


----------



## Wak

UPDATE: A Revo Trialled ECU should NOT be a problem.

You will however be downloading a modified ECU into a One Click box and therefore even if you switched back to standard....you would still have a detectable trace eliment of Revo in your map.....defeats the purpose of the undetectability a little.

If you want to start clean then AmD may be able to upload a fresh map onto your One Click once you have keyed it to your car, but you can ask this when its time to pay. there may be a charge to take your box off you for a few days to do it. Alternatively go back to your REVO dealer and ask them to refresh your map back to stock.

I know you are now asking....if I have a chipped ecu can I download that into oneclick and then be able to switch between maps...e.g. MTM and AmD.
 ;D

I'm asking ...so be patient.

List so far:- 
Johnny5 - Generic 
Was - Generic 
IrvingTT - Generic 
Scotty26 - Generic 
Ronin - Generic 
A15-BMX - Generic 
PopeyDog - Generic 
AidanB - Generic 
JAM225 - Generic 
Gav150TTR - ?? 
Sim - Generic 
DXN - Generic 
Antwerpman - Generic 
TTimp - Generic 
FHBlue - Generic 
UK-Christophe - Generic 
Mark - Generic 
P4ul - Generic 
Rhod_TT - Generic.


----------



## scoTTy

I think you'll find that this falls under s/w theft as you are copying it. :-/


----------



## Wak

> I think you'll find that this falls under s/w theft as you are copying it. Â :-/


Its a backup for personal use, plus I think you'll also find that REVO was infact software theft and modification without the owners conscent if it was described as returning your car to standard.  ;D

And then every chipper out there taking the ecu out and putting their own in is keeping it for themselves! Â ;D

Says he with all original CD's in his changer!lol


----------



## Wak

THIS IS GETTING SERIOUS! Â ;D : I need to get organised so everyone who has or will be registering.....

PLEASE EMAIL or IM ME
Forum ID
Your FULL NAME
Contact Telephone Number:-

These details will be submitted to AmD on the 7th after which I'll post here and then you can make arrangements. Please note by submitting these details you are confirming you want to be in this group buy and accept that AmD may call you regarding your participation in it.

List so far:- Â 
Johnny5 - Generic Â 
Was - Generic Â *
IrvingTT - Generic Â Â 
Scotty26 - Generic Â 
Ronin - Generic Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â 
Sim - Generic Â Â 
DXN - Generic Â Â 
Antwerpman - Generic Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â Â 
FHBlue - Generic * Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic Â 
Mark - Generic Â 
P4ul - Generic Â 
Rhod_TT - Generic 
*=details received


----------



## PopeyDog

Wak you have IM

Thanks for the hard work on this


----------



## jam225

Cheers Wak

You have IM


----------



## RobbieTT

Wak,

Top work.

Having no turbo in my TT anymore, will I be able to get my 1.8T Passat done in the group buy?

I suppose the V6 will cry a little...


----------



## bmx

cheers wak and everyone
you have IM


----------



## GHuTTch

Top effort Wak, count me in - you have IM.


----------



## Wak

List so far:- Â 
Johnny5 - Generic Â 
Was - Generic Â * 
IrvingTT - Generic Â * Â 
Scotty26 - Generic *Â 
Ronin - Generic Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â * Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic * Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic * Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â Â 
Sim - Generic Â * Â Â 
DXN - Generic * Â Â 
Antwerpman - Generic Â Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â * Â 
FHBlue - Generic * Â Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic Â Â 
Mark - Generic Â Â 
P4ul - Generic Â 
Rhod_TT - Generic
GhuTTch - Generic *
RobbieTT - Generic *
M4TTC - Generic * Â 
*=details received

PLEASE EMAIL or IM ME 
Forum ID 
Your FULL NAME 
Contact Telephone Number:-


----------



## scotty26

Thanks Wak - you have IM.

All the best 
Scotty


----------



## Wak

List so far:- Â Â 
Johnny5 - Generic * Â 
Was - Generic Â * Â 
IrvingTT - Generic Â * Â Â 
Scotty26 - Generic * Â 
Ronin - Generic Â Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â * Â Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic * Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic Â Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic * Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â Â 
Sim - Generic Â * Â Â 
DXN - Generic * Â Â Â 
Antwerpman - Generic Â * Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â * Â Â 
FHBlue - Generic * Â Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic *Â Â 
Mark - Generic Â Â 
P4ul - Generic Â Â 
Rhod_TT - Generic 
GhuTTch - Generic * 
RobbieTT - Generic * 
M4TTC - Generic * Â 
*=details received Â

PLEASE EMAIL or IM ME Â 
Forum ID Â 
Your FULL NAME Â 
Contact Telephone Number:-


----------



## DXN

With such a large group buy are they gonna drop price a little further??


----------



## Wak

> With such a large group buy are they gonna drop price a little further??


If I take you off the list it will be free....

for you! :


----------



## DXN

lol.......stealth, I like it.



> If I take you off the list it will be free....
> 
> for you! Â :


----------



## Wak

UPDATE:- 

to get the ECU code through VAG-COM
select the engine controller "01"

the "VAG Number" is the ECU Part number needed.


----------



## Wak

Getting your ECU part no. manually

How to get to your ECU courtesy of Forge Motorsport


----------



## pgtt

Wak, u have IM :-[


----------



## Wak

> Wak, u have IM :-[


I know...but I have to do some work so I'll reply to you tonight! 

and for everyones benefit ..he's asked me what is One click? :'( Start again!!!.....  : ;D ;D

and then he asked what is the meaning of life!


----------



## PopeyDog

> 3. Amd will send to you a blank One Click, you plug it in and download the ECU code to it and send it back.
> AmD set up the re-map and send it back to you.
> (long winded but a secure way of doing it)


Is this still a possibility as I dont have Vag Com and with my technical expertise, I'll just break something... :-[

Just to make sure, this method wont make the car inoperable when it downloads the ecu code will it? [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## pgtt

> I know...but I have to do some work so I'll reply to you tonight! Â
> 
> and for everyones benefit ..he's asked me what is One click? Â :'( Â Start again!!!.....  : ;D ;D
> 
> and then he asked what Â is the meaning of life! Â


I did try doing a search. :-/

BTW, what is the meaning of life  :


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> BTW, what is the meaning of life  :


owning a TT ;D

(was I first to say that?) 

sorry Wak, back on topic now!


----------



## ttimp

> BTW, what is the meaning of life  :


How can anyone not know this??

(42)


----------



## was

*Wak*

does Amd recommend any additional treaks before One Click is used ???

eg, reinforce air intake, new clips ect


----------



## Wak

> *Wak*
> 
> does Amd recommend any additional treaks before Â One Click is used Â ???
> 
> eg, reinforce air intake, new clips ect


1 thing is important, to make sure the left hand 225 turbo hose jubilee clip is tight.

Air intake should be fine on post 2002+ cars as it was a different design.

I'll check on older cars if they think reinforcement is necessary.


----------



## Chip_iTT

Is there a chassis/build # after which this is true? and what should be done if not of the right spec?


----------



## Wak

I'm at AmD tomorrow so I shall ask!


----------



## scotty26

Just called my insurance company and they want an additional Â£320 to cover the One Click upgrade. Â This was after trying to explain what it was for ages! (no it is not an additional turbo or induction kit etc etc)

This is an increase of over 50% !!!

Will have to seriously think about this. Â Put a bit of damp cloth over the whole upgrade possibility now. Would not want to do it without telling the insurance co.

Bit miffed to be honest - what have others been quoted?


----------



## Neil

> Bit miffed to be honest - what have others been quoted?


I'm having the same problems - current insurers won't even touch it, and the new quotes I've had range from 50-100% increase over my current premium (and I'd have to pay a penalty for closing my current policy early, ie don't get the full pro-rata unexpired amount back ).

Not looking good for me either... :-/


----------



## RobbieTT

A while back I asked my previous company, Norwich Union, who were very knowledgable and quoted and extra Â£50.

Didn't think about it before recently going over to e-sure, asked them now and they laughed me out of court!

Spoke to AmD about the advantages of Generic or RR. Â I was surprised that you still get a generic code, even with a RR session.

Still, the RR session sounds like a safe option but expensive for an extra Â£141 with the GB. Â Nice to know if the car is sound at the start!


----------



## fastasflip

I'm not condoning it in anyway but you could possibly not tell your insurance company as it is reversible.
Obviously this would mean carrying the one click in the car so that should you have a bump it is close to hand, that said if the car is totally trashed it won't be in any state to do any downloads.

Does anyone have any knowledge of the lightly hood of an insurance company seizing an ecu or downloading info from it after a crash as i'm sure they would go all out in some cases not to pay out.

Before i feel the full force of a vocal backlash from the forum.......should i opt for any mod i will be informing my Ins co


----------



## scotty26

> I'm not condoning it in anyway but you could possibly not tell your insurance company as it is reversible.
> Obviously this would mean carrying the one click in the car so that should you have a bump it is close to hand, that said if the car is totally trashed it won't be in any state to do any downloads.
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge of the lightly hood of an insurance company seizing an ecu or downloading info from it after a crash as i'm sure they would go all out in some cases not to pay out.
> 
> Before i feel the full force of a vocal backlash from the forum.......should Â i opt for any mod i will be informing my Ins co


This did cross my mind but is it really worth the risk of losing out on approx 25k if the insurance co finds out. Â Fair enough if you have a minor bump etc with the one click in the car - but there are so many other scenarios god forbid such as getting knocked out and waking up in hospital without being able to reverse the one click etc etc.

I did not plan on having the one click enabled all of the time anyway - little point when travelling in and out of London to work - just for weekends and longer runs so the massive increase in insurance is causing me problems trying to justify it.

I will have ring around other insurance co's tomorrow but I have the feeling that they either don't understand the product or brand you as a boy racer who could not be more irresponsible if you tried.

The one click for me was about enjoying the car even more when appropriate, not to suddenly become a hooligan on the roads but I suppose the insurance people do not know that. Â :-[


----------



## Wak

Guys, do not tell your insurance companies it is One click....they wont have a chance in hell of understanding you and dont give a monkees that its in a box and you plug it in and ....blah blah.... :

Its an ECU or Engine Management upgrade

It adds 17% power to the standard car, they should stick you into the 10-20% bracket.

thats it , they should know what to quote you on that alone.

You open a whole new can of worms trying to describe the process which is irrelivent to them.

p.s. AmD have said that some cars will need to have the reinforcing sleeve, you should ask and get advice on your vehicle when it comes to buying. They will ship a sleeve and fitting instructions if required.

please keep it simple with looking for quotes ECU or EM upgrade.....even just saying that will confuse some of them. :-/


----------



## Chip_iTT

Any ideas on the cost of the sleeve? and who needs to fit? If needed I'd like to do this b4 the 7th...


----------



## UK225

Irving the sleeves are not expensive its just a bit of perforated tube with a notch cut out that sits Â inside the air intake hose Â 

I have one sat here surplus to requirements you can FOC but I am sure AmD wont charge you for this anyway..

You could fit yourself although putting any "foriegn body" into the intake I would personally rather was done by AmD if it was me :-/


----------



## Chip_iTT

Thanks for offer... you have IM


----------



## aidb

More thanks from me Wak. 

You have IM.


----------



## scoTTy

This is what is looks like :


----------



## Wak

I see from a number of posts that a few are being hit hard with insurance quotes.

Whilst I recommend you do tell your insurance there are a couple of factors to consider.

Its a new year and companies will have budgets/targets to reach possibly monthly or at least quarterly. You may therefore be quoted silly money for the mod.

You may get better quotes towards the end of the month or in Feb or even 6 months later.

the GB price is a good one and I dont know how repeatable it will be...I suspect not but dont know for sure.

The option you have with this is to take advantage of the GB, keep the car in standard mode and try for quotes later on.

There's no guarantee it will be cheaper, but just wanted to highlight something to consider.

I dont understand the silly prices being quoted other than its the beginning of a new target year for the insurance companies.


----------



## fastasflip

> keep the car in standard mode and try for quotes later on


And remember it would be v naughty to try it out before hand!...............Yes even once ;D


----------



## Wak

List so far:- Â Â 
Johnny5 - Generic * Â Â 
Was - Generic Â * Â 
IrvingTT - Generic Â * Â Â 
Scotty26 - Generic * Â Â 
Ronin - Generic Â Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â * Â Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic * Â Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic * Â Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic * Â Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â Â Â 
Sim - Generic Â * Â Â Â 
Antwerpman - Generic Â * Â Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â * Â Â 
FHBlue - Generic * Â Â Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic * Â Â 
Mark - Generic Â Â Â 
P4ul - Generic Â Â 
Rhod_TT - Generic Â 
GhuTTch - Generic * Â 
RobbieTT - Generic * Â 
M4TTC - Generic * Â Â 
*=details received Â 
Â 
PLEASE EMAIL or IM ME Â 
Forum ID Â 
Your FULL NAME Â 
Contact Telephone Number:-


----------



## scotty26

> Guys, do not tell your insurance companies it is One click....they wont have a chance in hell of understanding you and dont give a monkees that its in a box and you plug it in and ....blah blah.... :
> 
> Its an ECU or Engine Management upgrade
> 
> It adds 17% power to the standard car, they should stick you into the 10-20% bracket.
> 
> thats it , they should know what to quote you on that alone.
> 
> You open a whole new can of worms trying to describe the process which is irrelivent to them.
> 
> p.s. AmD have said that some cars will need to have the reinforcing sleeve, you should ask and get advice on your vehicle when it comes to buying. They will ship a sleeve and fitting instructions Â if required.
> 
> please keep it simple with looking for quotes ECU or EM upgrade.....even just saying that will confuse some of them. Â :-/


This is exactly what I told them but they did not seem to understand. It was them asking the questions - how does it work etc. I did not mention one click at all :-/


----------



## Wak

You are unfortunately experiencing the main problem with these call center staff that have no idea what you are talking about its sometime just luck as to who you deal with.

what about simply stating I am going to increase engine power by 17% how much is that going to cost?

If they ask how, say the engine management program is changed by computer.

avoid saying boost increase or the words turbo....

otherwise I we have to start looking into group buys on insurance as well soon...! :-/


----------



## bmx

will amd supply the kit we need ie a reinforcer, in with the one click?


----------



## Wak

> will amd supply the kit we need ie a reinforcer, in with the one click?


there is a batch of later pipes where its not needed but AmD are either going to talk to you about your install or send out reinforcers with every One Click.


----------



## sweeTT

So wak if i had the one click with RR can i have the one click on the 6th and then book the rr sesion or does it all have to be at the same time ??? i am intrested in the above package but it trying to fit it all in .


----------



## sweeTT

[otherwise I we have to start looking into group buys on insurance as well soon...! Â :-/[/quote]

Thats not a bad idea Wak ????


----------



## andrewlane

I am definitely up for this based on the answer to the following :

1. If I went for Generic 1 Click now, and chose to change my exhaust for example in the future - would the remap still be suitable, and/or if not, can it be adapted to work better with the new exhaust. (It would be the Forge exhaust)

2. Optimax - will this still be the fuel of choice?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Wak

Optimax is always the fuel of choice but an AmD remap doesnt restrict you to a type of fuel.



The idea of One click is to be amendable for changes however I wouldnt do it for just a cat back exhaust.

perhaps for a FMIC and sports cats.

however, my own map has never been re-tweaked since it was done prior to any mods and it seems to be ok.


----------



## Wak

> So wak if i had the one click with RR can i have the one click on the 6th and then book the rr sesion or does it all have to be at the same time Â ??? i am intrested in the above package but it trying to fit it all in .


I think it would be at the same time but we can ask on the day!


----------



## andrewlane

Add me to the list! Add me to the list!!! Generic posted please!

How exciting!


----------



## Wak

List so far:- Â Â Â 
Johnny5 - Generic * Â Â 
Was - Generic Â * Â Â 
IrvingTT - Generic Â * Â Â Â 
Ronin - Generic Â Â Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â * Â Â Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic * Â Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic * Â Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic * Â Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â Â Â 
Sim - Generic Â * Â Â Â 
Antwerpman - Generic Â * Â Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â * Â Â Â 
FHBlue - Generic * Â Â Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic * Â Â Â 
Mark - Generic Â Â Â 
P4ul - Generic * Â Â 
Rhod_TT - Generic Â 
GhuTTch - Generic * Â 
RobbieTT - Generic * Â 
M4TTC - Generic * 
AndrewLane - Generic *
S2U_TT - Generic *
Bec21TT - ?? Â 
SaTT nav - Generic *

*=details received Â Â 
Â 
PLEASE EMAIL or IM ME Â Â 
Forum ID Â Â 
Your FULL NAME Â Â 
Contact Telephone Number:-


----------



## uk_christophe

Copied from Briskoda.net;

"Right i'll clarify a few points.

A brand new 'One Click' as we recieve it has no ECU program in it at all.

We then see what vehicle you have i.e 2004MY Fabia vRS 130 PD.

We then upload the generic code into the unit via a PC and software that we have written.

The 'one click' unit is then plugged into your dianostic socket. And you press the button.

The unit then reads and stores YOUR ECU map/code.

Then it replaces it with our revised coding.

You remove the unit and enjoy

If it is then plugged in and activated again it will take back the revised coding and reinstall YOUR original code/map that was in YOUR car originally.

You can do this as many times as you like."

Will cost me Â£299 + VAT for my Fabia RS

If thats right whats stoppping us from buying one and up loading the remap to as many TT as pos?

Not that i would! Just you must have to keep the unit in the socket?

?


----------



## Wak

its keyed to the ECU coding and checks it matches.

althought the map changes, details like chassis number wont so there are plenty of unique static parameters that are validated against.


----------



## ChasTT

Count me in for a generic please!!

I hope to be able to meet you all at AmD on 7th, but what tiime of day is this all supposed to happen??


----------



## Wak

early, 8.30am


----------



## Wak

List so far:- Â Â Â 
Johnny5 - Generic * Â Â Â 
Was - Generic Â * Â Â 
IrvingTT - Generic Â * Â Â Â 
Ronin - Generic Â * Â Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â * Â Â Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic * Â Â Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic * Â Â Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic * Â Â Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â Â Â Â 
Sim - Generic Â * Â Â Â Â 
Antwerpman - Generic Â * Â Â Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â * Â Â Â 
FHBlue - Generic * Â Â Â Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic * Â Â Â 
Mark - Generic Â Â Â Â 
P4ul - Generic * Â Â Â 
Rhod_TT - Generic Â Â 
GhuTTch - Generic * Â Â 
RobbieTT - Generic * Â Â 
M4TTC - Generic * Â 
AndrewLane - Generic * 
S2U_TT - Generic * 
Bec21TT - ?? Â 
SaTT nav - Generic * 
Doc - R.Road *
ChasTT - Generic *
Johnny1 - Generic

*=details received Â Â 
Â Â 
PLEASE EMAIL or IM ME Â Â 
Forum ID Â Â 
Your FULL NAME Â Â 
Contact Telephone Number:-


----------



## Chip_iTT

> early, 8.30am


til when approx?...I'm out that evening


----------



## Wak

till about 2pm 
then a cruise and some eats at an eatery if we can find a big one.


----------



## Wak

Chaps, Â

I have just been informed that One Click has been delayed by other developments.

It wont be available until the end of February.

Sorry about the delay, I'll update you when I know more.


----------



## mbu10

since i would not be able to make it down and reading up a little which one is the one where you just plug in and switches it back and forth
and how much is it going for
thanks
(sorry if this been asked to many times)


----------



## NormStrm

mbu

Take a look at Waks initial posting - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 29;start=0

Norman


----------



## Audifin

Wak,

Do you think AmD will send me a generic version all the way to Finland or would you prefer me to call them and ask my self? In case they will, I am in. I'll mail you my details after I know whether this abroad thing is possible.

Still another question... Have you got any info on the payment methods, or should I contact AmD?

Thank's in advance ;D


----------



## Wak

Finland shouldnt be a problem...but unless you want to be receiving it and sending it back for ecu matching.

Find a friend with VAGCOM or get to your ecu and get its part number so you Get One Click pre-installed with the re-map.

They take all credit cards so payment shouldnt be a problem, they may discuss insured shipping cost.

call them for advice if you want confirmation, but remember its not available until the end of February.


----------



## Audifin

Thank's for a prompt reply!

I'll mail you my details once I've located a VAGCOM and checked the ECU number. I'm taking the car to the dealer next week for a check-up, so I'll try to get the code then...

The delay is no problem as its snowing and slippery as hell over here... The extra power would not be an advantage in these conditions... However quattro is wonderful


----------



## Wak

> Thank's for a prompt reply!
> 
> I'll mail you my details once I've located a VAGCOM and checked the ECU number. I'm taking the car to the dealer next week for a check-up, so I'll try to get the code then...
> 
> The delay is no problem as its snowing and slippery as hell over here... The extra power would not be an advantage in these conditions... However quattro is wonderful


dont worry about the ecu number, just send me details.

I'm just organising the list for AmD, after submission, you call confirm details, ecu and process with them, pay and hopefully everyone will be happier in March!


----------



## p4ul

btw, being a life long resident of the home town of AmD (sadly), I can tell you that good eating places are as rare as finding a farmer who doesn't like a bit of rumpy pumpy with his livestock.

However http://www.tablesir.com offers lots of places to eat.

Just avoid the restaurants with tractors outside... ;D


----------



## scruntt

I'm in.

(Wak you should have had an email from me).


----------



## Wak

> I'm in.
> 
> (Wak you should have had an email from me).


no email so far! :-/


----------



## scruntt

resent + pm


----------



## Wak

One Click Teaser:- 









more pics here:-

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/oneclick/preoneclick.htm


----------



## RobbieTT

> Chaps, Â
> 
> I have just been informed that One Click has been delayed by other developments.
> 
> It wont be available until the end of February.
> 
> Sorry about the delay, I'll update you when I know more.


Only phoned them recently and they made no mention of a delay. Do we know what the problem is yet?


----------



## doc

> btw, being a life long resident of the home town of AmD (sadly), I can tell you that good eating places are as rare as finding a farmer who doesn't like a bit of rumpy pumpy with his livestock.
> 
> However http://www.tablesir.com offers lots of places to eat.
> 
> Just avoid the restaurants with tractors outside... Â ;D


The Crooked Billet isnt too bad ten mins down the Aylesbury road, big car park too. But all the very nice village pubs I know dont have big car parks!


----------



## DickyS3

Hi guys,

I have a S3 and was wondering if this was open to me also, with us sharing the same engines and everything...

I do have some questions though if thats ok.

1) I read somewhere on here that the one click with the combined RR session was the same software as the generic one on its own, with the addition of a RR session. Is this the case or does the one with the RR session get *more* personalised / tweeked to the car?

2) What sort of gains can be expected? Are the figures the same as the old fashioned chipped AMD upgrade?

3) I have the 210bhp S3 and normally by chipping it will produce the same power as a chipped 225 bhp model. Is this the same with one-click?

Sorry for all the questions..

Thanks
Rich.


----------



## Wak

> Only phoned them recently and they made no mention of a delay. Â Do we know what the problem is yet?


They have Problems with the Seat/Skoda Diesel units that needs fixing first, the delay is in resources and time... :-/


----------



## DickyS3

Hi guys,

I have a S3 and was wondering if this was open to me also, with us sharing the same engines and everything...

I do have some questions though if thats ok.

1) I read somewhere on here that the one click with the combined RR session was the same software as the generic one on its own, with the addition of a RR session. Is this the case or does the one with the RR session get *more* personalised / tweeked to the car?

2) What sort of gains can be expected? Are the figures the same as the old fashioned chipped AMD upgrade?

3) I have the 210bhp S3 and normally by chipping it will produce the same power as a chipped 225 bhp model. Is this the same with one-click?

Sorry for all the questions..

Thanks 
Rich.


----------



## DickyS3

Sorry for the duplicate posts... I think I've gone mad!

Cheers
Rich.


----------



## Wak

> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a S3 and was wondering if this was open to me also, with us sharing the same engines and everything...
> 
> I do have some questions though if thats ok.
> 
> 1) I read somewhere on here that the one click with the combined RR session was the same software as the generic one on its own, with the addition of a RR session. Is this the case or does the one with the RR session get *more* personalised / tweeked to the car?
> 
> 2) What sort of gains can be expected? Are the figures the same as the old fashioned chipped AMD upgrade? Â
> 
> 3) I have the 210bhp S3 and normally by chipping it will produce the same power as a chipped 225 bhp model. Is this the same with one-click?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions..
> 
> Thanks
> Rich.


Yes the GB is open to you

1. the RR session is to tweak the map to your car and you therefore get a custom map, more useful if you have the odd mod or 2.

2. The gains should be similar to the traditional maps, this is just a new delivery mechanism for traditional remaps.

3. See above...

just send me details so you are registered on the list.


----------



## Wak

Please Check you are on the list, I may have missed someone... :-/

List so Far:-
Anon Â - generic
Johnny5 - Generic Â 
Was - Generic Â 
IrvingTT - Generic Â Â 
Scotty26 - Generic Â 
Ronin - Generic Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â *
Sim - Generic Â Â 
DXN - Generic Â Â 
Antwerpman - Generic Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â Â 
FHBlue - Generic Â Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic Â 
Mark - Generic Â *
P4ul - Generic Â 
Rhod_TT - Generic. *
GhuTTch - Generic
RobbieTT - R.road passat
M4TTC - Generic X5
Andrewlane - Generic
S2U_TT - generic
SaTT_Nav - Generic
Doc - R.road
ChasTT - Generic
Mackem - R.Road
Westy - Generic
Audifin - Generic
ScrunTT - Generic
AndrewS - Generic
PiloTT - Generic
SKG - Generic
Harry - Generic
GorgebugTT - Generic
Miker - Generic

* = Details Needed
Send me 
Forum ID
Full Name 
Contact Phone Number.


----------



## SKG

Ok then I give into to temptation... ;D

Wak can you stick me down for the generic please

You have IM

Cheers

Steve G.


----------



## DickyS3

Sorry to post more questions (last ones I Promise!)but I want to be sure that I am buying the right chip.

1) As mentioned before I have the 210 bhp S3 and have read on some forums that a chipped 210 and a chipped 225 will produce the same bhp. Am I right in thinking this?

2) I think I read that the one click gives approx 40bhp extra over stock. Does this mean that I will be getting approx 250bhp or is this +40 bhp based on the 225 bhp figure, therefore producing approx 265 bhp?

3) If the increased power is +40 on my car, isn't 250bhp quite low for a chipped S3?

4) If I go for this, I will want the RR group buy. Will this produce higher results than the generic one?

Again, I'm sorry for posting all these questions but as there are loads of different chip tuning companies / options out there, I want to be sure. I really like AmD as they have a great reputation, so I hope the answers to my questions will be good.

Thanks again,

Rich.


----------



## pgtt

Go on Wak stick me down for a generic 1 click


----------



## p4ul

I am quite surprised; I thought I'd be in the minority of generics, as the RR offers that little bit more, albeit for a premium. Then again, a full remap would prob. be even more effective..(?).

However, what a fantastic mod! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Wak

> Sorry to post more questions (last ones I Promise!)but I want to be sure that I am buying the right chip.
> 
> 1) As mentioned before I have the 210 bhp S3 and have read on some forums that a chipped 210 and a chipped 225 will produce the same bhp. Am I right in thinking this?
> 
> 2) I think I read that the one click gives approx 40bhp extra over stock. Does this mean that I will be getting approx 250bhp or is this +40 bhp based on the 225 bhp figure, therefore producing approx 265 bhp?
> 
> 3) If the increased power is +40 on my car, isn't 250bhp quite low for a chipped S3?
> 
> 4) If I go for this, I will want the RR group buy. Will this produce higher results than the generic one?
> 
> Again, I'm sorry for posting all these questions but as there are loads of different chip tuning companies / options out there, I want to be sure. I really like AmD as they have a great reputation, so I hope the answers to my questions will be good.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Rich.


The 40bhp is based on a 225 but most S3's at the last rolling road were producing around 265bhp so you should be close to 225 figures.

The RR is designed to give you a more teaked map to suit your car and any mods. It may be slightly smoother on a standard car but should get the best of any mods you may have.

By all means contact AmD and get there opinion before registering with the group buy.


----------



## bobdabuilda

Wak 
My car is an unmodified 2003 225TTR so would I be better off going for the generic one click or the RR version??Also would I still be able to get the special deal if I go to AMD before Feb 7th????
Thanks


----------



## Sim

There has been a delay on the one click so I don't think you would get it before then. Wak will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## DickyS3

Right then, after all my questions I'm definately in!

Can you put me down for a Rolling Road One-Click at Â£460+Vat.

I also want the DV but I guess I just speak to AmD on the day for that?

Many Thanks
Rich.

P.S I wil PM my details accross now.


----------



## rally_chris

Hi Guys,

Sounds like a fantastic group buy opportunity -

I would like a generic one-click for my 2000 dbw Golf 1.8T (ARZ) - am I eligible to join the GB without a TT?

Many Thanks

Chris


----------



## RobbieTT

AmD told me today that the OneClick would still be available at the begining of Feb.

Has the delay gone away?


----------



## skibum

OK, count me in


----------



## stevett

Count me in for a generic remap posted to my house, do we know when they will ship?

Good work wak!


----------



## che6mw

Ok, probably being thick here but am new to TT mods and can't see it mentioned in last 15 pages ...

1) What will a one-click do for a 180 BHP TTC ? believe +40bhp is based on 225 BHP.

2) More important than BHP - what does one-click do for torque, and how is it delivered?

3) How will I see above increase in BHP and torque in how car drives? Will it really be that much quicker?

3) Where (physically on the car) do I plug it in - where is this port?? Is it easy to access?

Sorry for being a thick newbie !!!


----------



## RobbieTT

> Ok, probably being thick here but am new to TT mods and can't see it mentioned in last 15 pages ...
> 
> 1) What will a one-click do for a 180 BHP TTC ? believe +40bhp is based on 225 BHP.
> 
> 2) More important than BHP - what does one-click do for torque, and how is it delivered?
> 
> 3) How will I see above increase in BHP and torque in how car drives? Will it really be that much quicker?
> 
> 3) Where (physically on the car) do I plug it in - where is this port?? Is it easy to access?
> 
> Sorry for being a thick newbie !!!


Most get about 30-40 extra on a 180.

About 40+ on torque.

20% power gain gets you about 10mph (rough rule of thumb).

Goes in the serial port, under the dash on the drivers side. (Not far from bonnet release, facing the floor.)

We were all newbie's once. Welcome!!


----------



## ronin

> AmD told me today that the OneClick would still be available at the begining of Feb.
> 
> Has the delay gone away?


Was told end of feb when i rang last week, would be nice if its available for RR day ;D


----------



## che6mw

> Most get about 30-40 extra on a 180.
> 
> About 40+ on torque.
> 
> 20% power gain gets you about 10mph (rough rule of thumb).
> 
> Goes in the serial port, under the dash on the drivers side. Â (Not far from bonnet release, facing the floor.)
> 
> We were all newbie's once. Â Welcome!!


Cheers Robbie - one further question - the extra torque - is that across the who torque curve, or only towards top end as I dial more revs on?

I don't feel need for any extra top end speed or performance, but would love more grunt lower down.

Matt


----------



## AsifG

Count me in too!!!

One-Click with RR - I've PM'd my details.

I got this email from Craig today:

Unfortunately the
> rumours about the delay are true so I will have to rearrange your
> booking when we have them in stock sorry.
> Best Regards
> Craig Roxby-James

Thanks guys
Asif


----------



## RobbieTT

> Cheers Robbie - one further question Â - the extra torque - is that across the who torque curve, or only towards top end as I dial more revs on?
> 
> I don't feel need for any extra top end speed or performance, but would love more grunt lower down.
> 
> Matt


Matt,

Across the rev range. If you look on the AmD site you can view some b&a graphs. The one for the Golf 1.8T is a good example (they don't have examples for all the cars).


----------



## Wak

Please check you are on the list, I may have lost some with the volume of names I am getting. Â :-/

Remember you will need your ecu number...either
via visual check
VagCom
Or One Click will be sent to you for ecu download and then you return it for remap loading.

Anon - RR
Johnny5 - Generic Â 
Was - Generic Â 
IrvingTT - Generic Â Â 
Scotty26 - Generic Â 
Ronin - Generic Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â *
Sim - Generic Â Â 
DXN - Generic Â Â 
Antwerpman - Generic Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â Â 
FHBlue - Generic Â Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic Â 
Mark - Generic Â *
P4ul - Generic Â 
Rhod_TT - Generic. *
GhuTTch - Generic
RobbieTT - R.road passat
M4TTC - Generic X5
Andrewlane - Generic
S2U_TT - generic
SaTT_Nav - Generic
Doc - R.road
ChasTT - Generic
Mackem - R.Road
Westy - Generic
Audifin - Generic
ScrunTT - Generic
AndrewS - Generic
PiloTT - Generic
SKG - Generic
Harry - Generic
GorgebugTT - Generic
Miker - Generic
pgtt - Generic
TTR Raven - Generic
Skibum - Generic
SteveTT - Generic 
Rally-Chris - Generic
DickyS3 - RR (Updated)
S3Record - RR
JoJo - Generic
gilbo - RR
AndyM - Generic
^Outt^Kast^ - Generic

Details needed = *


----------



## DickyS3

Wak,

I should be down for a Rolling Road One-Click, not a generic one.

Cheers
Rich.


----------



## doc

Nice job Wak


----------



## ttvic

WAK
Is it OK to join the GB on the 7th Feb as I'm undecided yet which one to go for and I also want my exhaust upgraded.


----------



## r14n

Wak, you have IM


----------



## taura

Given the delay to one click will the group buy still terminate on the 6th?


----------



## Antwerpman

Do we have an update on when the OneClick will be available??


----------



## Wak

> WAK
> Is it OK to join the GB on the 7th Feb as I'm undecided yet which one to go for and I also want my exhaust upgraded.


join anytime from now....its NOT Available on the 7th of Feb........its was delayed until the End of Feb....


----------



## Wak

> Given the delay to one click will the group buy still terminate on the 6th?


no, the GB terminates on release date....when I have one...


----------



## RobbieTT

Just seen the thread on the main forum. All of a sudden AmD looks very expensive for a 40+ upgrade on a 150 compared to 70+ upgrade for lot less cash.

Apart from the reputation of AmD, is the GB still value for money? I'd love to know of any downside to the Jabba re-map.


----------



## UK225

> Just seen the thread on the main forum. Â All of a sudden AmD looks very expensive for a 40+ upgrade on a 150 compared to 70+ upgrade for lot less cash.
> 
> Apart from the reputation of AmD, is the GB still value for money? Â I'd love to know of any downside to the Jabba re-map.


You wont get a box of fun to be able to turn it on & off at will.. ie dealer visits

You can get the Jabba boost controller to wind the boost back though 

IMHO.. I would say the One click is fantastic value in this GB... I paid Â£850 plus the vat IIRC for my custom map from AmD that cannot be turned of & came with no box of fun.

I would have loved to have had the opportunity to get the RR One Click for this price


----------



## RobbieTT

> I would have loved to have had the opportunity to get the RR One Click for this price Â


You can. They can load your map and a standard map into a OneClick. Give them a call.


----------



## UK225

I am not gonna spend anymore after paying Â£850 ex for my existing chip for a box to turn it of, will happilly pay more for more power but certainley wouldnt pay for less :-/

I meant if my car was standard


----------



## RobbieTT

> I am not gonna spend anymore after paying Â£850 ex for my existing chip for a box to turn it of, will happilly pay more for more power but certainley wouldnt pay for less Â :-/
> 
> I meant if my car was standard Â


Go on. Â Drive for a month with a standard map. Â Make you feel better when you re-install the custom map!!

I gather AmD do the box for a lower price for previous AmDers and will give a lower rate for when you take the box to your next car.

Still worth a call if you like the idea of being able to switch. (not for you I guess)


----------



## Wak

> Just seen the thread on the main forum. Â All of a sudden AmD looks very expensive for a 40+ upgrade on a 150 compared to 70+ upgrade for lot less cash.
> 
> Apart from the reputation of AmD, is the GB still value for money? Â I'd love to know of any downside to the Jabba re-map.


the 40bhp upgrade is a general figure for a 225 as that is the most common.

the 180's get similar figures

the 150 is a detuned 180, the reason for 70bhp is because its an ecu detuned by 30bhp in the first place.

When one click goes into a 150 it should give approx 70 bhp increase.


----------



## Wak

Please check you are on the list, I may have lost some with the volume of names I am getting. Â

Remember you will need your ecu number...either 
via visual check 
VagCom 
Or One Click will be sent to you for ecu download and then you return it for remap loading.

Anon - RR
Johnny5 - Generic Â 
Was - Generic Â 
IrvingTT - Generic Â Â 
Scotty26 - Generic Â 
Ronin - Generic Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â *
Sim - Generic Â Â 
DXN - Generic Â Â 
Antwerpman - Generic Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â Â 
FHBlue - Generic Â Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic Â 
Mark - Generic Â *
P4ul - Generic Â 
GhuTTch - Generic
RobbieTT - R.road passat
M4TTC - Generic X5
Andrewlane - Generic
S2U_TT - generic
SaTT_Nav - Generic
Doc - R.road
ChasTT - Generic
Mackem - R.Road
Westy - Generic
Audifin - Generic
ScrunTT - Generic
AndrewS - Generic
PiloTT - Generic
SKG - Generic
Harry - Generic
GorgebugTT - Generic
Miker - Generic
pgtt - Generic
TTR Raven - Generic
Skibum - Generic
SteveTT - Generic 
Rally-Chris - Generic
DickyS3 - RR
S3Record - RR
JoJo - Generic
gilbo - RR
AndyM - Generic
^Outt^Kast^
bobdabuilda - Generic
Turks225 - Generic
S3_mcd - RR
CapTT - Generic
Rob_G - Generic

* = Details Needed 
Send me Â 
Forum ID 
Full Name Â 
Contact Phone Number.


----------



## ronin

Time permitting, will it be possible to obtain the ECU code at the RR day?

ta


----------



## SaulTTR

> Time permitting, will it be possible to obtain the ECU code at the RR day?
> 
> ta


Gav, can do this for you with Vag-com.


----------



## RobbieTT

> the 150 is a detuned 180, the reason for 70bhp is because its an ecu detuned by 30bhp in the first place.
> 
> When one click goes into a 150 it should give approx 70 bhp increase.


Wak,

Thanks,Â that would be good news, but I am wondering if that applies to a 150 Passat. Â I noticed the graphs for the Golf 1.8T show a peak power of about 190+ bhp on the AmD site. Mine is a late 2001 (christ, where did those 2 and a bit years go?) so I do not know if it has the same turbo as the 150 Roadster.

Anybody know how to check?

Still, gives a nice margin between the V6 TT and the everyday car to remind me where all that money went.


----------



## Wak

> Wak,
> 
> Thanks,Â that would be good news, but I am wondering if that applies to a 150 Passat. Â I noticed the graphs for the Golf 1.8T show a peak power of about 190+ bhp on the AmD site. Â Mine is a late 2001 (christ, where did those 2 and a bit years go?) so I do not know if it has the same turbo as the 150 Roadster.
> 
> Anybody know how to check?
> 
> Still, gives a nice margin between the V6 TT and the everyday car to remind me where all that money went.


I'm guessing here but I think the passat and Golfs were designed at those levels so the increase is modest.

the 150 was created out of market pressure and the cheapest way of creating a cost competitive vehicle was to reduce some of the standard spec and make a simple ecu change to reduce the power of the 180 without increasing costs of having a third engine on the factory floor.

I think thats why your Passat may only get 40 odd bhp unlike the 150 TT. :-/



> Time permitting, will it be possible to obtain the ECU code at the RR day?
> 
> ta


time permittng any ECU reading needed I can do,could train the missus to go and do it for you!.


----------



## S3_MCD

hi Wak, new here (directed by DickyS3) and just sent you a PM with my details about getting in on the group buy ... hope thats possible 

...general question, i currently had no mods at all...do i go for the generic or custom RR, benifits vs extra cost?
also do you need my ECU number now, does it depend whether i go for generic or custom?

thanks
Marcus


----------



## Wak

you have IM..

if you decide on generic then the ecu number wil be needed but not if you choose the RR.

I will forward your details to AmD when OC is released which will be when you will need the ecu number.

as mentioned in the thread if you dont have it then the process will be slightly longer as you get the box download your ecu and send it back for updating.

regards
Wak


----------



## CapTT

Wak you have e-mail.

Sign me up and add me to the list. Generic please.

Cheers CapTT.


----------



## Guest

Wak,

Please put me down for a Generic if it's not too late!

Cheers,

Rob.


----------



## Wak

Not too late, you have been added.....

this is going on until release date! (End of Feb)


----------



## Craigie21

Hi,
Just read the post all the way through.
I know itâ€™s not available for the V6 but can I register my interest somewhere to persuade AMD to get one sorted out ASAP. 
Cheers, ;D ;D


----------



## Wak

Hi Craigie,

V6 is planned, but alongs with a few other V6 models.

trouble is a remap on those can only give approx 20bhp and torque is limited by the Gearbox.

20bhp on the rollers, bhp in generic may be a few less and then it looks less value for money.

It will still come but I dont know how it will be priced and I'm sure a GB can be arranged when its available.


----------



## RobbieTT

> Hi Craigie,
> 
> V6 is planned, but alongs with a few other V6 models.


If they adjust the price to reflect the % gain I would be interested.

Having 2 dongles in the house could be a worry!! Shame they do not come in a range of colours.


----------



## Wak

anon - RR
Johnny5 - Generic Â 
Was - Generic Â 
IrvingTT - Generic Â Â 
Scotty26 - Generic Â ??
Ronin - Generic Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â *
Sim - Generic Â Â 
DXN - Generic Â Â ??
Antwerpman - Generic Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â Â 
FHBlue - Generic Â Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic Â 
Mark - Generic Â *
P4ul - Generic Â 
GhuTTch - Generic
RobbieTT - R.road passat
M4TTC - Generic X5
Andrewlane - Generic
S2U_TT - generic
SaTT_Nav - Generic
Doc - R.road
ChasTT - Generic
Mackem - R.Road
Westy - Generic
Audifin - Generic
ScrunTT - Generic
AndrewS - Generic
PiloTT - Generic
SKG - Generic
Harry - Generic
GorgebugTT - Generic
Miker - Generic
pgtt - Generic
TTR Raven - Generic
Skibum - Generic
SteveTT - Generic 
Rally-Chris - Generic
DickyS3 - RR
S3Record - RR
JoJo - Generic
gilbo - RR
AndyM - Generic
^Outt^Kast^ - Generic
bobdabuilda - Generic
Turks225 - Generic
s3_mcd - RR
CapTT- Generic
Rob_G - Generic
TTVIC - RR
KitKat - Generic

??= maybe not
*= Details needed 
ForumID
Name 
Contact number.


----------



## mab

Wak... you have IM.


----------



## andrewlane

Given we have 55 names and even all at generic price of Â£400, AMD will be getting Â£22,000 worth of business, is there any scope for further discount due to the size of the group buy?

Just thought i'd ask!


----------



## bluettone

Can I play too please?

Generic for Me (if it's not too late). IM on its way Wak.

Marco


----------



## Wak

55 names of which realistically 50-80% will follow through....some will drop out because they have had problems with insurance or even at Â£400 will drop out because a life event stops them from spending this much when its finally released.

The GB price is one given in error and being honoured, I will ask but I know that this price is so close to profit margins on the one click box that it would not be worth their while.

Generic is meant to be Â£425 + retail so a GB of Â£375 was reasonable IMO, Â£340+ is very good value IMO.

When I get the final numbers and release date I will ask again and post up full details.


----------



## Wak

anon - RR
Johnny5 - Generic Â 
Was - Generic Â 
IrvingTT - Generic Â Â 
Scotty26 - Generic Â 
Ronin - Generic Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â *
Sim - Generic Â Â 
DXN - Generic Â Â 
Antwerpman - Generic Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â Â 
FHBlue - Generic Â Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic Â 
Mark - Generic Â *
P4ul - Generic Â 
GhuTTch - Generic
RobbieTT - R.road passat
M4TTC - Generic X5
Andrewlane - Generic
S2U_TT - generic
SaTT_Nav - Generic
Doc - R.road
ChasTT - Generic
Mackem - R.Road
Westy - Generic
Audifin - Generic
ScrunTT - Generic
AndrewS - Generic
PiloTT - Generic
SKG - Generic
Harry - Generic
GorgebugTT - Generic
Miker - Generic
pgtt - Generic
TTR Raven - Generic
Skibum - Generic
SteveTT - Generic 
Rally-Chris - Generic
DickyS3 - RR
S3Record - RR
JoJo - Generic
gilbo - RR
AndyM - Generic
^Outt^Kast^ - Generic
bobdabuilda - Generic
Turks225 - Generic
s3_mcd - RR
CapTT- Generic
Rob_G - Generic
TTVIC - RR
KitKat - Generic
mab - Generic
Gavin_MC - Generic
BluTTone - Generic
NeilG - Generic
HighTT - Generic
Rsport - Generic

*= details needed
forumid
name
contact number

??=not sure, pulling out


----------



## ronin

Itll take a Rabid dog to stop me from buying this !!


----------



## Jazzedout

OK Wak, I am in the search for a standard ECU for my Car, since it is chipped and I do not want to loose my current remap anyway. 
I believe that I am going to be able to source an ECU during next week but not sure yet. Could you please ask if:
a) they can send a generic one to Greece
b) if they can program replacement ECUs, since mine is a 8N0 906 018 H, but I might be able to source its replacement 8N0 997 018 PX

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Wak

> OK Wak, I am in the search for a standard ECU for my Car, since it is chipped and I do not want to loose my current remap anyway.
> I believe that I am going to be able to source an ECU during next week but not sure yet. Could you please ask if:
> a) they can send a generic one to Greece
> b) if they can program replacement ECUs, since mine is a 8N0 906 018 H, but I might be able to source its replacement 8N0 997 018 PX
> 
> Thanx in advance.


Jazz,

I will ask, sending a one click out is not a problem, but if you are chipped already, why do you want to spend money on the AmD One Click?

Are you specifically after a box to allow remapping to standard or if it were possible to have a One Click box with both the amd remap and your current remap is that acceptable?

Also if your car is a H cpu isnt sourcing and fitting a PX cpu a dangerous thing to do ? surely you need another standard H cpu! :-/


----------



## Jazzedout

The PX one is actually a replacement for H (I think it is refurbished parts that sell for cheaper) so if you had a ECU problem you could get one of these as a cheaper replacement. I have heard though from a friend with an S3 that when he changed his ECU for the replacement part, the car worked fine as standard, but needed a different program than the one he had before (I think it had a different checksum or something, but I might be mistaken)
To tell you the truth, there is a great chance to get one of these ECUs FOC but I will only know for sure next week. So if I get the ECU for free I would like the Oneclick mostly for its ability to switch to std. I have even considered the Revo option but heard some discouraging comments about both the product and their distributor here ( the Greek Seat Importer)


----------



## RobbieTT

Spoke to AmD today, with my booking coming up soon. Still no news on when the One Click will be ready, so I have moved my booking back to March.

It's like somebody moving christmas. Heh ho...


----------



## beastty

WAK
Is this just for a TT or will it work on an A4

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Wak

> WAK
> Is this just for a TT or will it work on an A4
> 
> Cheers
> Bob


Hi Bob,

the is One Click for 1.8T so should be for A4's with that range of engine.

with all of these it will depend on ECU version.


----------



## beastty

> Hi Bob,
> 
> the is One Click for 1.8T so should be for A4's with that range of engine.
> 
> with all of these it will depend on ECU version.


Wak
Cheers, I have a 1.8T on order for 1 st May delivery so won't know the ECU till then.

Is it possible to provisionally book an order dependent on ECU compatibility. If so I'll have to get my head around what the different types of One Click mean.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Audifin

I sincerely hope AmD will be able to solve the flashing issues with the VAG ECU...

I just know that the Swedish tuning company BSR who has their own version of AmD's One Click and Revo's SPS announced their PPC system in March last year and got it actually on the market for VAG in December. Apparently flashing the ECU is not so difficult and risky with Volvo, SAAB & BMW than it is with VAG cars. BSR sells their PPC by mail order for Volvo and SAAB, but the VAG installations have to be completed in house at a tuner just like with Revo, although the initial intention of BSR was to sell the VAG tuning also by mail order...


----------



## HighTT

Is OneClick really that simple to install (and remove)?
Just plug it in to an easily accessible port?
I hate fiddling with my home computer,
I always make whatever small problem I had worse,
I can't imagine the agony that I would put myself through if I did it wrong!
I live close to AMD (20 miles) will they plug it in for me if I collect it myself?


----------



## Wak

It is very easy however it is an upload of a remap program....so like any uploads there will be precautions..

it will take about a minute to switch.

i.e. make sure the battery is good
make sure you dont switch off or operate any equipment.

Amd will certainly install and show you how to use it if you go to pick it up but full instructions will be supplied.

some pics here:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/oneclick/preoneclick.htm

There is at least 1 1.8T S3 that is being trialled and running generic code.

it is progressing and should be out end of Feb.


----------



## Audifin

Good to hear things are progressing and that it's allready on trial 

It's just so difficult to sit and wait...


----------



## westty

Hi Wak, already have the remap, you guys'll love it ,i'd like to know how much a dongle( or whatever is used) might cost to switch back to the standard map if required, If you could ask please.

Chris


----------



## Wak

I'll ask for you next time I speak to Craig...
which is quite often.. lately. ;D


----------



## bmx

it's getting near the end of february ;D cant wait, the lad next door has just bought a skyline, need the one click before i have a play, save any embarasment you know


----------



## jam225

Arrrgh

This is worse than waiting for christmas when you were 7 ;D ;D


----------



## DickyS3

Any more news yet on when its going to be available? Like others on here, i can't wait!

;D


----------



## Wak

well if like others you are worried about the silence as I am.....then set your expectations low.... 

I have been pushing for the last few days and will speak to Amd today ....but if we dont get a date by today then I cant see it out in a week.

updates when I have them!


----------



## lindley

Why are we waiting, why are we waiting..... ;D


----------



## Wak

Typical IT project!  :


----------



## Chip_iTT

Well maybe one of yours Wak ;D but mine all run to time and budget... assuming the spec was right in the first place


----------



## ronin

> Typical IT project! Â  :


yeah i know


----------



## Audifin

If this is a typical IT project we will be notified on the 29th of Feb that its going to be another month or so +/- a month or so... Â ??? Â  Â 

Still hoping all goes well and we will soon be remapped with One Click (our TT's that is...) ;D


----------



## Wak

anon - RR
Johnny5 - Generic Â 
Was - Generic Â 
IrvingTT - Generic Â Â 
Scotty26 - Generic Â 
Ronin - Generic Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â *
Sim - Generic Â Â 
DXN - Generic Â Â 
Antwerpman - Generic Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â Â 
FHBlue - Generic Â Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic Â 
Mark - Generic Â *
P4ul - Generic Â 
GhuTTch - Generic
RobbieTT - R.road passat
M4TTC - Generic X5
Andrewlane - Generic
S2U_TT - generic
SaTT_Nav - Generic
Doc - R.road
ChasTT - Generic
Mackem - R.Road
Westy - Generic
Audifin - Generic
ScrunTT - Generic
AndrewS - Generic
PiloTT - Generic
SKG - Generic
Harry - Generic
GorgebugTT - Generic
Miker - Generic
pgtt - Generic
TTR Raven - Generic
Skibum - Generic
SteveTT - Generic 
Rally-Chris - Generic
DickyS3 - RR
S3Record - RR
JoJo - Generic
gilbo - RR
AndyM - Generic
^Outt^Kast^ - Generic
bobdabuilda - Generic
Turks225 - Generic
s3_mcd - RR
CapTT- Generic
Rob_G - Generic
TTVIC - RR
KitKat - Generic
mab - Generic
Gavin_MC - Generic
BluTTone - Generic
NeilG - Generic
HighTT - Generic
Rsport - Generic
JustinP - Generic
HowieTT - RR


----------



## bmx

flipin heck thats over 25 grand, will AMD have enough units available? if not is it a first put name down first served basis?


----------



## lindley

> flipin heck thats over 25 grand, will AMD have enough units available? if not is it a first put name down first served basis?


If so, I'm second


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know about fuel spec/recommendation when using the OneClick.

I guess the questions are:

1) Is it optimised for Optimax?

2) Will it be just as happy (if a little slower) running RON 95?

Thanks guys!

Rob.


----------



## Wak

AmD remaps are based around existing ecu table which already cope with different fuel types.

If you have an optimaxed car when getting RR'd then you will get the best from the fuel but that doesnt mean you cant go back to standard unleaded.

Likewise the Generic remaps will work fine with higher octane fuels in the same manner as the standard ecu will.

BUT:-
AMD One Click is going to be delayed.

I guess you can tell as we dont have a date yet and this is the last week of Feb.

I expect to know by Friday exactly when as decisions are being made this week.

There may be an option for those ready to remap now and follow on with a one click but again its just a theory at the moment.

Sorry folks...I am pushing hard without trying to be an annoyance... :-/


----------



## Audifin

Thank's Wak for the hard work you've put to this matter 

I'm sure we're all anxious to get the remap, but yet again I'm sure we all want it to be 110% tested and ready, so its better to wait, although waiting is never easy...


----------



## S3_MCD

Wak - I'll 2nd the big THANKS 4 ur effort in getting this sorted ..... from somebody who is literally checking every day for updates I cant wait  ... I want it to be right, so dont mind waiting (as long as its here for the warmer weather!!) I am sure AmD have enough motivation with a list this long to get it into production as soon as they can.


----------



## Wak

Cheers chaps, you are getting a great deal considering us early adopters spend over twice as much on our traditional remaps. :'( 

Reminder:- 
ECU recognition
3 ways of doing this!

1. Amd will send to you a blank One Click, you plug it in and download the ECU code to it and send it back.
AmD set up the re-map and send it back to you.
(long winded but a secure way of doing it)

2. the owner removes their scuttle panel and gets the ECU part number of the unit.

How to get to your ECU courtesy of Forge Motorsport pdf

3. via VAGCOM...

to get the ECU code through VAG-COM
select the engine controller "01"

the "VAG Number" is the ECU Part number needed.










When its time.
remember this is a 1.8T release
Discuss your make, model and year, if you have your ecu number then it will make things a lot smoother.

Whilst there is no release date, if you can use the time to get your ecu number then it will be time wisely spent.


----------



## justinp

Hi

Thanks again for adding me to the group buy list at this late date.



> There may be an option for those ready to remap now and follow on with a one click but again its just a theory at the moment.


Where would they store the original map in the mean time ???

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## Wak

> Hi
> 
> Thanks again for adding me to the group buy list at this late date.
> 
> Where would they store the original map in the mean time ???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> JustinP


on there pc's ...or supply you with a standard remap based on your ecu code.

The technology to upload/download an ecu map is already in use, its only putting it into the little box to give you control that is the problem. :-/


----------



## dude_one

Hi Wak.

As discused with you yesterday can you put my name down on the list please for a one click.

I will send you an email with my details etc.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Wak

Anon - RR
Johnny5 - Generic Â 
Was - Generic Â 
IrvingTT - Generic Â Â 
Scotty26 - Generic Â ??
Ronin - Generic Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â *
Sim - Generic Â Â ??
DXN - Generic Â Â ??
Antwerpman - Generic Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â Â 
FHBlue - Generic Â Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic Â 
Mark - Generic Â * ??
P4ul - Generic Â 
GhuTTch - Generic
RobbieTT - R.road passat
M4TTC - Generic X5
Andrewlane - Generic
S2U_TT - generic
SaTT_Nav - Generic
Doc - R.road
ChasTT - Generic
Mackem - R.Road
Westy - Generic
Audifin - Generic
ScrunTT - Generic
AndrewS - Generic
PiloTT - Generic
SKG - Generic
Harry - Generic
GorgebugTT - Generic
Miker - Generic
pgtt - Generic
TTR Raven - Generic
Skibum - Generic
SteveTT - Generic 
Rally-Chris - Generic
DickyS3 - RR
S3Record - RR
JoJo - Generic
gilbo - RR
AndyM - Generic
^Outt^Kast^ - Generic
bobdabuilda - Generic
Turks225 - Generic
s3_mcd - RR
CapTT- Generic
Rob_G - Generic
TTVIC - RR
KitKat - Generic
mab - Generic
Gavin_MC - Generic
BluTTone - Generic
NeilG - Generic
HighTT - Generic
Rsport - Generic
JustinP - Generic
HowieTT - RR
Dude_One - Generic


----------



## Wak

Today a TT ECU was downloaded successfully, the main problem that needed addressing, which lets things move along nicely. 

and an expectation of around 2 weeks has been mentioned. 

However... :-/ ... It will only work with a standard ecu or port programmed ecu, not with a traditionally chipped (soldered) ecu.

Also .... :-/ .... the partner development company has offered the technology to other tuners so Amd have lost their exclusivity on the product.

BUT 
1. Its is still an AmD One Click you are buying from AmD
2. It still has AmD maps in it.
3. It is still a product that is supported by a reputable and highly capable group of technicians where you may not be with other products.

so in fear of sounding like "the cheques in the post"....its hopefully only a few weeks away..

I hope to know more next week.


----------



## ronin

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks Wak for all your effort on this.


----------



## Rsport

Any news ?


----------



## p4ul

Try http://news.bbc.co.uk



Bu99er of a wait, isn't it!


----------



## Wak

there is news.
I am just too busy at work to type it all up .....and will do tonight.

summary ...no fixed release date. still 2-3 weeks away

Group buy price is on...... this GB WILL finish on Friday 12th March. A deposit WILL BE NEEDED to secure the price.

I will type up all details I have this evening and post up what to do next....

AmD are honouring the GB prices .....after this ONE CLICK GENERIC will be Â£695+VAT.

more details this evening!


----------



## mussy2577

> there is news.
> I am just too busy at work to type it all up .....and will do tonight.
> 
> summary ...no fixed release date. still 2-3 weeks away
> 
> Group buy price is on...... this GB WILL finish on Friday 12th March. A deposit WILL BE NEEDED to secure the price.
> 
> I will type up all details I have this evening and post up what to do next....
> 
> AmD are honouring the GB prices .....after this ONE CLICK GENERIC will be Â£695+VAT.
> 
> more details this evening!


Wak thanks for all your efforts on this GB....

I am seriously considering the One Click...however the TT is in the garage at the moment with a suspected Alternator failure plus a driver window that is not working plus a suspected dash pod failure ( dash pod has been replaced once already)....

To clarify the GB price is Â£340 + VAT ??

In your first post on this thread the Non GB price was Â£425 + VAT....

Has the price since gone up from Â£425+VAT to Â£695 + VAT a hike of Â£270...is this due to demand ???

My only concerns is that this technology hasn't been tried on the TT on a large scale...so I have been pondering whether to wait until this technology has been tested with customers for a while and in that case pay the extra Â£100 (Non GB price) or on the other hand get the discount at the GB rate now and take the risk....however things have changed since, you are now saying that the price differential has doubled ?? i.e. there are considerable savings to be had with the GB...more thinking !!!...Even with the large discount my concerns are still valid and only time will tell whether this technology turns out to be reliable or not Â ?

Your thoughts and comments would be grately appreciated !

Cheers.

Mus


----------



## Wak

It has been tried and tested on many audi diesels already and developments on a TT and S3..

its already used in serial port programming on Audi's anyway...this is just boxing up the laptop functionality into the One Click.

One Click Generic is Â£340+vat
One Click Rolling Road is Â£460 +vat
in this GB.

There are additional costs for already traditionally chipped cars....... updates later! :-/


----------



## RobbieTT

Wak, thanks for the update. AmD refunded my deposit as they can no longer give a forcast date. Don't call us, we will call you etc.

I gave them a deposit in Jan to secure the GB price, now they do not want it. Do you think they are backing away from the GB?

Robbie


----------



## UK225

What are the additional costs fpr AmD chip changed cars ?

I now would like functionality to remove my remap when needed Â :-X


----------



## Wak

> What are the additional costs fpr AmD chip changed cars ?
> 
> I now would like functionality to remove my remap when needed Â :-X


I wonder why? 
Â£50 + vat to you!


----------



## Wak

anon - RR
Johnny5 - Generic Â 
Was - Generic Â 
IrvingTT - Generic Â Â 
Scotty26 - Generic Â ??
Ronin - Generic Â 
A15-BMX - Generic Â Â Â 
PopeyDog - Generic Â Â Â 
AidanB - Generic Â Â Â 
JAM225 - Generic Â Â Â 
Gav150TTR - ?? Â Â *
Sim - Generic Â Â ??
DXN - Generic Â Â ??
Antwerpman - Generic Â Â 
TTimp - Generic Â Â 
FHBlue - Generic ??Â Â 
UK-Christophe - Generic Â 
Mark - Generic Â * ??
P4ul - Generic Â 
GhuTTch - Generic
RobbieTT - R.road passat
M4TTC - Generic X5
Andrewlane - Generic
S2U_TT - generic
SaTT_Nav - Generic
Doc - R.road
ChasTT - Generic
Mackem - R.Road
Westy - Generic
Audifin - Generic
ScrunTT - Generic
AndrewS - Generic
PiloTT - Generic
SKG - Generic
Harry - Generic
GorgebugTT - Generic
Miker - Generic
pgtt - Generic
TTR Raven - Generic
Skibum - Generic
SteveTT - Generic 
Rally-Chris - Generic
DickyS3 - RR
S3Record - RR
JoJo - Generic
gilbo - RR
AndyM - Generic
^Outt^Kast^ - Generic
bobdabuilda - Generic
Turks225 - Generic
s3_mcd - RR
CapTT- Generic
Rob_G - Generic
TTVIC - RR
KitKat - Generic
mab - Generic
Gavin_MC - Generic
BluTTone - Generic
NeilG - Generic
HighTT - Generic
Rsport - Generic
JustinP - Generic
HowieTT - RR
Dude_One - Generic

?? = unsure
* = no details supplied.


----------



## Wak

One Click is 2-3 weeks away, testing has gone well with a TT and S3 being utilised for validation.

As you may have read in my last update, there has been a change in operating relationship between the developing company and

AmD and the One Click Pricing model has changed.

I can tell you AmD have been hit by factors outside their control which have made this GB a "loss leader" for them if you

understand that term, virtually giving it away!

Amd are honouring the GB price and anyone getting it now is getting excellent value for money it is highly likely that this

will be an unrepeatable price for quite some time.

here's a recap, all prices are plus VAT.

Prices:-
AmD One Click Generic is Â£695 +v
Amd One Click Rolling road is Â£795 +v

For this Group Buy...WHICH WILL CLOSE ON THE 12TH MARCH
AmD One Click Generic is Â£340 +v
Amd One Click Rolling road is Â£460 +v

If you have a chipped car by AmD they will charge you an additional Â£50 +v to return your car to standard to receive One

Click.

If you have a chipped car by another chipper, they will charge an additional Â£100 +v to return your car to standard to

receive One Click.

Please ask Amd what the options are for serial port mapped cars that need to be put to standard i.e. revo trialled.

There is a strong Preference for you to visit AmD for One Click however those who are international or very far from AmD can

discuss mail order options.

From today I WILL NOT be taking any more names, however AmD will be taking bookings at the GB price if you call them and

mention 
"Waks GB on the TT-QUATTRO FORUM or ********"

In order to secure the GB price AmD will want a confirmed deposit of Â£150 from you by the 12th March.

The List of names I currently have will be submitted to AmD today.

What to do:-

1. if you are new to this and not registered on the list....
Call AmD
mention "Waks GB on the TT-QUATTRO FORUM or ********"
Discuss your car details and any questions your have 
Pay the deposit.

2. If you are on the GB list, Amd will have it to hand.
Call AmD
mention "Waks GB on the TT-QUATTRO FORUM or ********" tell them your Forum ID
YOU must call them as soon as possible
discuss your car and any details
Pay the deposit.

3.I will be asking them to make contact with everyone on the list
BUT They wont be responsible for not making contact they are busy and will make reasonable efforts to get hold of you.
YOU must make contact with AmD and get your deposit in.
If you have changed your mind dont worry, it will be just a courtesy call to check.

AmD Technik
Unit D2
Telford Road
Bicester
Oxfordshire
OX26 4LD

t: 01869 323205
m: [email protected]

Hopefully AmD can answer any questions for you and everything will go smoothly from here on.
IM me if you have any issues, remember some of you may be in a position where you can not have one click because of your

model year and ecu...discuss a deal, AmD may be able to do something for you on a traditional remap.

hope it goes well for you all.... you'll enjoy it!


----------



## westty

I think the 50 quid's a bit of a cheek ,not as if it's much more than a couple of mins to remove the old map, especially after original map from AmD cost Â£816. Exceptional GB you got here Wak and sorry to moan, but dont think I'll bother :'(,it's a matter of principle, ok it's only Â£50 but alltogether AmD will have had Â£1406 from mapping this car, so i dont think it'd hurt them to forsake the 50 quid. :-/


----------



## westty

I'll give AmD a ring see what they say when i give them the sob story  :-X


----------



## Wak

> I think the 50 quid's a bit of a cheek ,not as if it's much more than a couple of mins to remove the old map, especially after original map from AmD cost Â£816. Exceptional GB you got here Wak and sorry to moan, but dont think I'll bother Â :'(,it's a matter of principle, ok it's only Â£50 but alltogether AmD will have had Â£1406 from mapping this car, so i dont think it'd hurt them to forsake the 50 quid. :-/


You do appreciate that this is traditional map removal, they have to
get to the ecu
remove it
remove the security bolts which are broken on install
desolder the ecu
flash your standard ecu onto a standard eprom
solder it on....all at their risk if they bugger up your ecu.
replace the security bolts
then refit it and check it works in standard mode.....

and thats before you play with oneclick which would probably get your original RR remap loaded on it.

thats got to be an hours work minimum... I know you dont mean to moan but to put it into perpective 50 quid is a lot cheaper than you would otherwise pay for having your car returned to stock. :-/


----------



## westty

So the original 'remap' would have actually been a rechip, so the eprom's is'nt just flashed as with revo's, I assumed (i know, one should never assume!) it was just a flashed back to standard. what a palava.


----------



## westty

ok the traditional 'remap' is a flash then play with the laptop ,so why can't they just flash it back to standard before fu***ng with the chip for the one click? If i seem confused it's cos i am ;D


----------



## Wak

> ok the traditional 'remap' is a flash then play with the laptop ,so why can't they just flash it back to standard before fu***ng with the chip for the one click? If i seem confused it's cos i am ;D


yes you are! lol!

A traditional map is a soldered ecu and the amd additional costs are to replace a soldered ecu either theirs or someone elses.....the reason for this is those ecu's had protection to avoid detection which also blocks one click.

for current cars 2001 ish onwards a regular Rolling road remap will be done revo/apr style with a laptop, but older cars have smaller eproms and can not take the laptop/oneclick method of chipping...they will have to be soldered chipped and wont take one click either

Amd havent been serial port programming for as long as the others e.g. my 2002 coupe has a traditional soldered ecu remap.

so there may be recent cars that have had soldered ecus even though they could have been serial port programmed had the technology been around....these cars will need to be reverted back to standard as well before one click can be used!

all make sense ? ;D


----------



## jam225

Cheers for all your help on this Wak ;D

Will call them today, pity I wont have it in place for my trackday at Knockhill in a few weeks tho  but the best things come to those that wait ;D ;D ;D ;D

John


----------



## westty

So my car ,like yours, will have definitely have been chipped, thats where the confusion creeps in, the reciept i have for the Upgrade it says 'Remap', so i thought must be just a ramap, if the chip had been changed it would have said 'change ECU and remap' surely. So because the car had a AmD remap earlier (chipped) it deffo has to be re-chipped to accomadate the one click. Hmm i see ,AmD were behind the other players in this field. If this is the case then obviously the cost is more than justified, i'm not after something for nothing.


----------



## ronin

Deposit Paid !! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

The guy at AMD suggested we all go and pick them up at the same time so they can run through the operation with us all at the same time

I wont be sleeping for the next three weeks!!


----------



## RobbieTT

AmD are now unsure about my Passat. Looks like I will be waiting for the turbo TTers to go first. My deposit is still going in the wrong direction and my booking remains cancelled, but they will honour the GB price when they are ready.

Think I will take the TT out for a thrash, to cheer myself up. ;D

Robbie


----------



## PopeyDog

;D ;D ;D ;D Deposit Paid ;D ;D ;D ;D

I'm like a kid on Christmas eve, cant wait. Just thinking about it puts a stupid grin on my face, let alone when it actually gets installed.

Wak, cheers for all the hard work and considerable amount of time and dedication you have put into this.

Gonna lock myself in a dark room and clam down now...


----------



## johncavanagh

This may sound daft but how does one click work as I cant find it described on the AMD site?


----------



## beastty

Just called AMD

The 1.8T A4 is not suitable for the one click :'( :'( :'(

Oh well..........................


----------



## pgtt

> This may sound daft but how does one click work as I cant find it described on the AMD site?


If you go back to page's 1,2,3 on this topic there is an explaination from Wak i think


----------



## Ryan

just seen a post on audi-sport,so if i just ring amd and mention wak i can get in for rr Â£460 plus vat,correct??
oh i drive a s3.regards Ryan


----------



## Wak

> just seen a post on audi-sport,so if i just ring amd and mention wak i can get in for rr Â£460 plus vat,correct??
> oh i drive a s3.regards Ryan


A few from Audi Sport have already registered in the list, mention you saw it on one of the TT forums as well.

but the GB price is open to all that register and/or those that have paid deposits by the 12th.

I dont know how strict AmD will be on the cut off for those that havent paid a deposit, but they have to buy units in hence dont want an uncommitted list.

If your car is too old for One Click then use this GB as an opportunity to negotiate a traditional RR remap discount.


----------



## jonah

I just hope this is the start of better things regarding ASN as many a time people have had links to GB's hosted on other sites removed by Moderators saying that it's not in ASN intrest to promote other forums GB's :-/



> just seen a post on audi-sport,so if i just ring amd and mention wak i can get in for rr Â£460 plus vat,correct??
> oh i drive a s3.regards Ryan


----------



## clived

Jonah, erm, I assume you've never done a "whois" on www.audi-sport.net ? :


----------



## jonah

> Jonah, erm, I assume you've never done a "whois" on www.audi-sport.net ? Â :


----------



## Wak

> Â


 ;D


----------



## DickyS3

Just paid my deposit to AmD. The guy said that it will be ready in about two weeks time.

Can't Wait.

Rich.


----------



## AndyM

> I think the 50 quid's a bit of a cheek ,not as if it's much more than a couple of mins to remove the old map, especially after original map from AmD cost Â£816. Exceptional GB you got here Wak and sorry to moan, but dont think I'll bother Â :'(,it's a matter of principle, ok it's only Â£50 but alltogether AmD will have had Â£1406 from mapping this car, so i dont think it'd hurt them to forsake the 50 quid. :-/


AmD just quoted me Â£100 to reflash my car to remove the remnants of a revo trial when getting the OC done, Â£50 sounds like a bargain to me


----------



## Ryan

Sorry for asking silly questions but are we having a mass rr session or can you pick a date?Where is the detailed info about the amd one click,thanks Ryan


----------



## Wak

When we have fixed release date, we'll try to organise a mass pickup day where a few could get onto the rollers. but no guarantees...its my be too short notice.


----------



## jonah

I cant see any benifit of people who already have an AMD remap to go for One Click your old ECU would of been removed so one click will never be stealth, all the dealers have to do is look at the ECU box to see its been tampered with and once opened they'll see the ECU has been resoldered or if there is can someone explain :?



westty said:


> I think the 50 quid's a bit of a cheek ,not as if it's much more than a couple of mins to remove the old map, especially after original map from AmD cost Â£816. Exceptional GB you got here Wak and sorry to moan, but dont think I'll bother Â :'(,it's a matter of principle, ok it's only Â£50 but alltogether AmD will have had Â£1406 from mapping this car, so i dont think it'd hurt them to forsake the 50 quid. :-/


----------



## p4ul

We seem to have lost threads 19 onwards -

From memory you need to contact AMD directly, quoting your TT forum user name and "Waks TT Forum Group Buy" - they'll ask for a deposit too - 150.00 was what i stumped up.

Please contact them ASAP


----------



## westty

Say I put on mod's in the future and need a remap ,without the rechip i can't. This deal at the moment is easily the cheapest we will ever get it done. Suppose i should do the mod's now to warrant the remap and RR of the new chip. 

Jonah :- Obviously since the rechip i've had no warranty on the ecu ,and can't claim a standard car to insurers, though some might think of doing just that, personally i would'nt put 30k's worth of faith in the claim "Can't be detected if in standard mode", if anyone else is ,well ,good luck. 8)

By all means talk me out of it ,we all want more power and it costs so much and is it worth it?........Of course it is.  

AndyM :- Follow the thread... once the facts were established i agreed Â£50 was a good deal! :wink:

Chris


----------



## westty

Apologies AndyM  .....Welcome to the forum


----------



## AndyM

Sorry, didnt quite come out as I meant,

Im just surprised AmD charge the same rate for changing back traditionally chipped cars as one thats just need a simple reflash, seeing the amount of work involved in a rechip.


----------



## Wak

jonah said:


> I cant see any benifit of people who already have an AMD remap to go for One Click your old ECU would of been removed so one click will never be stealth, all the dealers have to do is look at the ECU box to see its been tampered with and once opened they'll see the ECU has been resoldered or if there is can someone explain :?
> 
> 
> 
> westty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 50 quid's a bit of a cheek ,not as if it's much more than a couple of mins to remove the old map, especially after original map from AmD cost Â£816. Exceptional GB you got here Wak and sorry to moan, but dont think I'll bother Â :'(,it's a matter of principle, ok it's only Â£50 but alltogether AmD will have had Â£1406 from mapping this car, so i dont think it'd hurt them to forsake the 50 quid. :-/
Click to expand...

Amd'd traditional remaps involved refitting OEM tamperproof screws and hence the looking at the ecu box will show nothing...they would have to open it up.

Westty, I'm not sure if I read you wrong but.......Once Click will upload YOUR OEM STANDARD MAP .....there is no way that a dealer would know the ecu didnt come out of the factory that way. AFAIK this is the only map process that can possibly live up to being undetectable.

all the others including AmD's traditional maps can be detected one way or another.......plus our boost gauges dont help! :lol:


----------



## westty

Thats great Wak, it makes sense as theres only one map held in eprom and its fully flashed at every change. I believe in the one-click, though the stealth bit is neither here or there to me ,This GB is cheaper than having a new chip put in and remap after the GB by a fair bit, and thanks for that.



> all the others including AmD's traditional maps can be detected one way or another.......plus our boost gauges dont help!


But all of them claimed they were undetectable at the time! :wink:

(don't take that wrong Wak ,just had to say it!) 8)


----------



## Wak

Personally a map is a map, if its there diagnostics will will show it up or a decent technician will know this car is quicker.

undetectability from a visual tampering point of view was true.

but any indepth diagnosis could have revealed a change in map.

the One Click is only undetectable by the fact it can return to stock mode in an OEM manner. When the performance map is uploaded you are in the same boat of detectability.

all the others must have some code to manage the "stock modes" they claim and therefore any cause to examine the ecu would reveal foreign code. :?


----------



## jonah

I still dont get it Westy :? 
You now have an AMD remap and your changing to One Click or wanting to. The Map you get with One click will be identicle to your existing map you're running now :? Ok if you do some more mods you could have the map customised to your car but this goes for both your origanal map and one click each you would be charged for in the future :? 
I really dont see the benifit for you to change thats all.
Jonah


westty said:


> Thats great Wak, it makes sense as theres only one map held in eprom and its fully flashed at every change. I believe in the one-click, though the stealth bit is neither here or there to me ,This GB is cheaper than having a new chip put in and remap after the GB by a fair bit, and thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the others including AmD's traditional maps can be detected one way or another.......plus our boost gauges dont help!
> 
> 
> 
> But all of them claimed they were undetectable at the time! :wink:
> 
> (don't take that wrong Wak ,just had to say it!) 8)
Click to expand...


----------



## westty

The way i read it is that with the present ecu i can't have another remap ,it's locked thats why the chip needs changing for the one click :?: , if thats not correct then you're right i don't need the one click, i can just have a remap & RR anytime i fancy doing the mod's .was thinking if i wan't to remap this is the time to get the chip changed and mod's done with the GB's exellent price.


----------



## jonah

westty said:


> The way i read it is that with the present ecu i can't have another remap ,it's locked thats why the chip needs changing for the one click :?: , if thats not correct then you're right i don't need the one click, i can just have a remap & RR anytime i fancy doing the mod's .was thinking if i wan't to remap this is the time to get the chip changed and mod's done with the GB's exellent price.


That's what Wak and UK225 do, they have the same setup as you but with more mods, each time they have work done the car gets R+R i believe and adjustments made. This is why i was slightly confused as to why you would go down the one click route as your not concerned about the stealth aspect.


----------



## Wak

jonah said:


> westty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way i read it is that with the present ecu i can't have another remap ,it's locked thats why the chip needs changing for the one click :?: , if thats not correct then you're right i don't need the one click, i can just have a remap & RR anytime i fancy doing the mod's .was thinking if i wan't to remap this is the time to get the chip changed and mod's done with the GB's exellent price.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Wak and UK225 do, they have the same setup as you but with more mods, each time they have work done the car gets R+R i believe and adjustments made. This is why i was slightly confused as to why you would go down the one click route as your not concerned about the stealth aspect.
Click to expand...

Jonah,

I have only ever had 1 map done before any mods. Its never been remapped since I have had mods and seems to perform well.

I may be doing myself an injustice but I dont feel its doing too bad so havent thought to get an RR done again!


----------



## westty

> Jonah,
> 
> I have only ever had 1 map done before any mods. Its never been remapped since I have had mods and seems to perform well.


Am i correct in saying that even if you had wanted adjustments making Wak you would'nt be able to cos the chip is locked, as is UK225's . UK225 has also signed up for one click ,are you having it done Wak? (your name isn't actually on the list!, well early lists anyway ,i'm not going through the whole thread again!).


----------



## Wak

I have no plans to have it done....dont see a need to worry about stealth, my warranty is up this month. :?


----------



## UK225

My TT has gone on the rollers at AmD for before & after power runs when more major mods have been carried out.

My air/fuel/boost is all being monitered, as yet no adjustment to my map has been required that I have known of, all mods have shown a healthy increase, that said I am always after a bit more & recently had several long chats with AmD about putting my TT on the rollers again with the only purpose to find if anymore could be tweakable from my map.

They were happy to do this but said they really felt no more could be gained from this exercise, so it may be possible to get an existing AmD chip "tweaked".

I am still mulling this over.. or perhaps buy another ECU & get Jabba to map it, swap ECUs every now & again double the fun.

I know I expressed interest in One Click but did not know I was on the list, will go check it out now.

I cant find my name on the list :?

Will speak to AmD again tommorow about tweaking existing chips & let you know the outcome.


----------



## westty

Saw your interest (post) UK225 ,looked like you might have it done ,however not sure if you're on the list. Hmmm , if my present chip is tweakable then i can forego the one click, interesting AmD thought they'd done all they could for you, sounds like i should just stick the mod's on and forget the tweaking, after all it is an expensive hobby.

I think I need to talk to AmD!

UK225 if AmD can tweak your map why would,nt Jabba be able to ,saving the cost of the re-chip, and why turn to Jabba over AmD?

sorry for all the questions ,just trying to learn from your experience and it's good of you to help.

Chris


----------



## UK225

Well afaik the AmD eprom also has an encryption module piggy backed of it to stop flashing by others, it also hides its code under any probing through the diag port.

There is really good article in AmDs waiting room in one of mags there about exactly what is done 

I have spent a lot with AmD & they give me overall execllent personal service.

However Jabba are also a tuner with high regard & good prices, also every tuner has its own curves so maps will feel different. Just thought perhaps get the best of both worlds, two highly respected tuners maps seperate ecus easy enough to swap when I fancy a change.

That said all other work I only entrust to AmD, & recently cancelled an appointment with another outfit because I started to worry about the work involved.


----------



## justinp

Deposit paid, I feel like we are getting closer now

Roll on release date

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## Antwerpman

Just paid my deposit, so lets hope it all goes smoothly for them over the next few weeks.

Thanks for all the time and effort you have put in to this Wak, it is a great deal you have negotiated for us


----------



## himpe

antwerpman,

Did you contact AMD by mail ?
because i've sent them a mail and they are not responding 

and are amd sending it to you by mail ?

btw, are you in the TT club from Belgium ?


----------



## Antwerpman

Hi Himpe

No I called them this afternoon and got through straight away and paid a deposit with my card. They did not say how they are sending it, but I guess it will be by mail. If there are any problems I will get it sent to my folks in the UK and then they can forward it from there. I am happy to do the same for you if you are interested let me know by IM

As for the Belgium TT club, is there one?? I never knew it even existed!! do you have any info about it?


----------



## Rsport

Hi there,

I looked under the bonet, but i cant get to the ecu for the number.
Can i take it to an audi dealer so they can read it out.

Regard, Jordy


----------



## tiwill

Hi,
does this system function with a 225 TT from 1999
Thanks


----------



## Wak

Rsport
and Audi dealer should be able to tell you by plugging in a diagnostic but they may ask why you want to know! :lol:

Twill
It may not work on a 1999 you wil have to call AmD to see what they say, early TT's had a much smaller ecu and remapping had to be done with a physical chip change.
:?


----------



## tiwill

I didin't want to change my chip 
I sent a mail .. waiting for answer


----------



## S3_MCD

deposit paid. Wak ur a star, much effort, greatly appreciated :wink: .... just awaiting to get my car back from warranty fixes in time for OC release.


----------



## pgtt

another deposit paid today


----------



## Rsport

I've an 03/2000 model. Would it be working with the OneClick ?
Anyone with a early 2000 model ?

Regard,

Jordy


----------



## Audifin

Called AmD yesterday...
Talked to a young lady who took up some details (didn't want to know my ECU number yet, just manufacturing/registration date) and my credit card number... She said they were not sure whether they were going to process the deposit at all... I was told to wait for Craig to be in contact.

Did you guys talk straight to Craig? I wander if they treat me differently because I'm a bloody foreigner... :lol:

PS. Don't get me wrong, the young lady was very pleasant to deal with, I was just a bit confused that she didn't want all the info I had in hand.


----------



## pgtt

Audifin said:


> Called AmD yesterday...
> Talked to a young lady who took up some details (didn't want to know my ECU number yet, just manufacturing/registration date) and my credit card number... She said they were not sure whether they were going to process the deposit at all... I was told to wait for Craig to be in contact.
> 
> Did you guys talk straight to Craig? I wander if they treat me differently because I'm a bloody foreigner... :lol:
> 
> PS. Don't get me wrong, the young lady was very pleasant to deal with, I was just a bit confused that she didn't want all the info I had in hand.


I spoke to the young lady too. I gave her my phone and credit card number and my TT forum name. She said someone will be in contact soon...


----------



## Chip_iTT

Spoke to AmD this morning, gave them details, didnt need the ECU# yet, he said when the boxes come in. Didnt ask for my forum name tho.

Confirmed price and, yes, I can get a VAT receipt


----------



## Rsport

nobody with a 03/2000 TTC 225 for the One Click ?
I can pay a deposit, but what it's not possible for the ecu :?


----------



## Antwerpman

I have a 2000 TTC and when I told the guy there this he did not say anything about it not being suitable!


----------



## Rsport

...


----------



## Rsport

HI there,

I've send AMD an e-mail for the deposit etc and this is the reply:

Hi,

We will contact you when the OneClick is available.

Best Regards

Sales Team
AmD Technik

(so don't have to pay a deposit right now :roll: )


----------



## himpe

Rsport,

I just got the same reply !


----------



## Wak

I think they want to get it out and ensure its as easy to install as they think it is.

dont worry about the GB price, if you are on the original list or if you are concerned about missing it, email me now and after release I will do my best to ensure you are not forgotten.

regards
Wak

but dont email me after Friday!


----------



## westty

Wak have been in touch with AmD and apparently my ecu is tweakable, not locked!, so as Jonah said theres not much point in getting the one-click , am now on the lookout for sport cats & intercooler.

Chris


----------



## Wak

westty said:


> Wak have been in touch with AmD and apparently my ecu is tweakable, not locked!, so as Jonah said theres not much point in getting the one-click , am now on the lookout for sport cats & intercooler.
> 
> Chris


I noticed..  I may be able to help on sports cats but am looking into it.


----------



## x4att

Deposit paid :lol: 
Roll on launch date 
BTW do we get a note to say we are in the group buy in case AMD forget :roll:


----------



## Rsport

I don't get it , why who called to AMD have a deposit, and the people who mailed AMD, their don't talk about a deposit :roll:


----------



## westty

Don't worry Rsport ,i'm sure AmD & Wak will look after you.


----------



## Tturks225

Was just about to call AMD to place my deposite! When I thought I'd check with elephant what the extra insurance would be - they point blank refuse to cover re-maps of any sort!!!??  How have others overcome this??

T


----------



## RobbieTT

Tturks225 said:


> Was just about to call AMD to place my deposite! When I thought I'd check with elephant what the extra insurance would be - they point blank refuse to cover re-maps of any sort!!!??  How have others overcome this??
> 
> T


You either go to a different insurance company, take a gamble that the insurance company will never know, or you give up on the mod. Stuck in the same possition myself.

I checked with my insurance company, who were fine with it, but then moved to e-sure recently without thinking about the future mod. When I checked with them I got the big fat no!


----------



## Neil

Tturks225 said:


> How have others overcome this??


You'll have to try others, eg. Liverpool Victoria, Adrian Flux, Direct Line, Tesco, Admiral, Bell Direct, Greenlight, all will do mods. How much extra they charge is another matter though


----------



## Dez

Phoned AmD myself this morning and mentioned the group buy, and gave my CC details and contact over the phone. Nice that you can install/remove the upgrade at will for servicing, may also be handy if I had a girlfriend I could trust to sit in my drivers seat... :lol:


----------



## Wak

AmD are expecting the developer give them a release date this week.

If you still want in on the GB, please call them, mention Waks TT forum Group buy and register your name while they are still taking them.

:?


----------



## jimbojimmy797

I have registered with AMD.

Cant wait to see the difference.

Just wish I had a 225 not a 180.


----------



## p4ul

You soon will  ... well almost


----------



## PopeyDog

One week on from the close of the group buy and my excitement got the better of me so I called AmD to see if they had an update on the release date. Still a couple of weeks apparently  I hope those weeks stop rolling over soon  

I wish I hadn't called now.


----------



## TTC

I called on Tuesday and was told two weeks...two weeks from when???


----------



## Wak

I will have an update for you next week... :?


----------



## dylarolla

Do we know why the lengthy delay?


----------



## Wak

its mainly the security code to ensure it is not easily copyable that is taking time. The other thing is the developer appears to be avoiding giving AmD a date.

I feel sorry for AmD as they are relying on a third party, but there is an alternative being considered to allow those that can make it to AmD to get there remap uploaded and then recieve the One Click with a standard map to switch between maps, afterwards.

Its only an idea at the moment, I hope to have some news this week.


----------



## p4ul

Thanks for keeping us restless natives updated Wak - Even my non-TT owning friends are asking "When are you getting that box thing?"


----------



## LeeS3

Does anyone know the lastest on Waks attendance upgrade?

Will this apply to S3s too?


----------



## Wak

LeeS3 said:


> Does anyone know the lastest on Waks attendance upgrade?
> 
> Will this apply to S3s too?


Hi , its still an idea being bounced around....I hope to have news at the end of the week...


----------



## Audifin

Am I the first one to bail out... 

I got an opportunity to get a custom rolling road OBD-remap done here in Finland for the same price as the One Click GB. Being so anxious to get a remap I couldn't resist...
I'll post the figures/graphs for you to comment later next week...

Thank's anyway Wak for arranging the GB 
It's not your (or I guess even AmD's) fault that it is taking a bit longer than predicted...

All the best!


----------



## bobdabuilda

Wak 
Should I contact AMD or have you already registered my interest with them? I eagerly await the delivery!!! :evil: :lol:


----------



## Wak

bobdabuilda said:


> Wak
> Should I contact AMD or have you already registered my interest with them? I eagerly await the delivery!!! :evil: :lol:


contact them to confirm! you should be registered...but make sure.


----------



## andrewlane

Got an e mail from Ed at AMD today saying that the group buy has been postponed and that Wak has posted details about it on the forum.

So I came over here to check it out and no word on postponement!

Wak - any idea?


----------



## HighTT

If only I had a Volvo instead of my TT:-
http://www.partsforvolvosonline.com/bsr_ppc.php


----------



## Wak

andrewlane said:


> Got an e mail from Ed at AMD today saying that the group buy has been postponed and that Wak has posted details about it on the forum.
> 
> So I came over here to check it out and no word on postponement!
> 
> Wak - any idea?


hmmmm well Ed jumped the gun a little as I had a last attempt to sort something out............


----------



## ronin

this wait is agony


----------



## Wak

ONE CLICK Group Buy - CANCELLED.

After a few months of trying to organise this group buy for what was hoped to be a great new product, I have to start with an apology to all as it is being cancelled.

An apology from me and on behalf of AmD for at least, the time wasted that those of you desiring remaps, have been holding out for One Click to arrive.

I make the following statements independantly, if AmD have any concerns about my statements, let me know and I'll amend them.

Whilst it isnt your concern, It does need explaining that AmD have been working with a 3rd party developer for 1.8t One Click, and we have been communicating the expected delivery date as given in good faith...to the point of taking some deposits with the last date given.

At a certain point AmD stopped taking deposits when the developer began avoiding any indication of a firm release date.

Today I was asked to announce the cancellation of this GB as no further news was available. Amd, just as I do, feel that the lack of any confirmation is unnacceptable and is unfair to keep so many interested parties hanging on with not even a glimmer of a release date.

Whilst I think I can say we all appreciate it may be nearly ready, we have had absolutely ZERO indication of availability since the last estimate of Mid March.

Whilst AmD felt it better to cancel the GB, In a bid to try a last attempt at getting a release date I called the development company themselves.....
Initially I was told the GB between myself and AmD was not their problem! :x and they couldnt discuss their developments or schedule with me. :x 
I mentioned the numbers waiting and for some indication to keep the GB going if its a few weeks away or should I cancel it on the basis there is still some time before its released......I was told its best to cancel! :x

I'm sorry if this offends but the distain and indifferent attitude being shown by the developer is the behaviour of someone who begins with C ends in T and rhymes with BUNT! I hope this serves to emphasize what AmD have been dealing with and helps you understand why its best to just stop rather than lead people on based on having no information to give.

It really does suck that an honest simple answer cant be given when marketing, expectations and reputations are at stake, there is no harm in saying a date or saying there are problems that will take time to solve but at least to set expectations and to lead AmD and the buying public on is disgraceful! :?

Considering that there is no positive news and frankly AmD have been shafted with the misinformation that has been communicated from the developer, the decision has been taken to bite the bullet and stop the GB.

What happens now:-
1. All those that have paid a deposit will be called to do a refund
(Please call AmD if you know you have paid and organise the refund).

2. All those that registered their interest in the GB, they are still recorded and AmD may be able to offer you some alternative in the form of a traditional remap, please call AmD to confirm what could be done.

3. One Click 1.8t may still be out anytime, but thats a best guess, there are no details at all and a re-kindling of the GB with those already registered is still a possibility, but there is no guarantee here.

4. AmD are looking into other technologies that can offer a switchable map option, this is early days but if its technology they have more control over they will be able to offer firm release dates and plan properly.

5. All those who did register for the GB will be looked after in some way if a new alternative is found or One click is released and you havent gone to an alternative.

I'd just like to remind everyone that I dont work for AmD although I feel just as responsible and dissappointed in having to bring this news to you. It has been out of Amd's control to offer any better communication and I have learnt today exactly what they have been up against.
:?


----------



## PopeyDog

S**t news mate, thanks for letting us know though, not an easy post to write I'd imagine. Cant say I am anything but gutted, but thanks, I appreciate all your time and energy in getting this GB up and running in the first place and trying to keep it alive by having to deal with total w****rs.

AmD are clearly not to blame for this, I hope they have something similar out soon that I can spend my hard earned on.

Feel like christmas has been cancelled


----------



## Audifin

Although I allready backed away a day before the breaking news, I feel terribly sorry for you Wak, AmD and the long list of people who were so eager to get One Click. Thank's for trying so hard!

Referring to HighTT:s link to partsforvolvosonline, I can tell you the Swedish company BSR has its own version of One Click called PPC already available for several VAG 1.8 turbos (Golf GTi, A3, Octavia). I know guys with VW Golf GTi's have been thrilled with it.
However the TT upgrade is still under development without any confirmed release date given (I called them yesterday).
http://www.partsforvolvosonline.com/bsr_ppc.php

Wak, I know BSR is also using a third party for the hardware, so maybe this could be an alternative also for AmD... I don't know.

As for the difficulty of VAG OBD remap through a dongle I know that BSR worked for about 10months after the release of their PPC before finally releasing the first versions for petrol VAG's. They also had planned to be able to sell PPC as mail order, but this has not been so with VAG. With Volvo and SAAB it has been much easier...

Anyway, best of luck to everyone with whatever software upgrade you go with...


----------



## andrewlane

Thanks for the update WAK, and sorry I jumped the gun!

Appreciate your hard work in trying to get this sorted on our behalf.

Personally, I am only interested in a serial port option as opposed to a chip change, so I will just have to keep waiting.


----------



## Wak

andrewlane said:


> Thanks for the update WAK, and sorry I jumped the gun!
> 
> Appreciate your hard work in trying to get this sorted on our behalf.
> 
> Personally, I am only interested in a serial port option as opposed to a chip change, so I will just have to keep waiting.


They remap via serial port programming anyway on newer cars.. chip changing is only needed on the older TT's.

the main loss here is the ability to switch it back to stock and the viability of mail order.

If you can get to AmD, give them a call and see what they can do for you.


----------



## PopeyDog

I just called them and they confirmed that they are still pursuing the one click option with the supplier but have no date. Those with a deposit still with AmD will have first dibs on it when it is released although I forgot to ask whether they would honour the GB price. Lets hope so eh.

I am going to leave my deposit with them for the meantime, and if nothing materialises within the next month or so, I will probably go for the plain old serial map, and get the one click box when it arrives.


----------



## x4att

GUTTED is the only word  
I am willing to wait though  , as this is the best option for me ( who wants a chip ) and my wife who does not.
Wak, do you know if they will honor the group buy price when it finally comes out ?


----------



## HighTT

Thanks Wak for all your efforts; itâ€™s been a little like (in my youth) wondering when I would finally get to sleep with the girl,
but maybe itâ€™s more like waiting for a bus?

It is the combination of three things that appealed to me about the group buy of OneClick:-

1)	The Price: It may not have been initially profitable for AMD (they would however then have got me as a future customer) but I certainly would not entertain OneClick if I had to pay (the high?) full retail price for it.
2)	The Portability: The simple quick re-re-mapping aspect does appeal.
3)	The Power: Extra 40 bhp â€¦. enough said.

I would be prepared to wait for the combination of all three  (not too long); what I do not want to see happen is the group buy cancelled at the agreed price and then fairly shortly a similar product offered at a higher price; I too then might become sceptical!


----------



## ronin

Firstly. thanks for all your time and effort on this Wak - i think i speak for everyone involved when i say we do all appreciate the time and effort you have put into this.

Gutted is an understatement, but good things come to all that wait.
With the car being young and only covering 2500 miles i only want a switchable remap. I will leave my money with AMD for the time in the hope that if something does evolve i will be given an option on it.

Thanks again

Ronin


----------



## Wak

The best thing to be done to hadle the situation to cover everyone was to cancel the GB.

However please call and confirm that AmD are ok to hold your money and continue at the Group buy price for you.

They have said they are knocking the vat of a serial port remap Â£550 inc vat if you are desperate to get it done now, this would be a full Rolling road remap.

But please call them to see what options there are to simply wait for one click....
:?


----------



## ronin

AMD had no problem holding in the hope that something transpires.


----------



## scruntt

What a pity.... I assume the mini's OneClick is sourced from a different 3rd party supplier or was developed internally ?

I for one will have to wait for the OneClick for now. I hope they will continue to honour the GB price should something eventually transpire in our favour, (although I'm not going to expect it).

Unfortunately AMD are too far away for me to justify the trip down for a standard remap  and on top of that, the car is too young for me to feel comfortable with a traditional remap I can't remove quickly at service time in the event of a warranty claim.

But as Im sure everyone involved will say:

*A huge thanks to Wak for trying to organise this for us, and also to AMD who have obviously been left in an awkward position.*

As far as I'm concerned AMD are still my number 1 choice for remapping and I'll stand by them until OneClick appears or I work up to biting the bullet and driving down there. Let's hope they get a resolution quickly so we can all enjoy an AMD remap with that so far elusive oneclick flexibility.


----------



## thorney

What can we say....we're truly sorry. We held on for as long as we hoped but it came to a point where our lack of understanding when the product was going to be available left us with no option.

There are a few alternaitves we're working on but until we have complete understanding on the when I'll leave it quiet for now. The VAG ECu was simply not as straight forward as we were led to believe.

Personally I think its great that people have been understanding and I'd like to apolgise to and thank Wak for his efforts. We will get this sorted but it'll just take a little time more.

Sorry once again.

(On behalf of AmD)


----------



## stevett

If it's of any interest I just spoke to AMD to get my money credited back. They said a "switchable device should be available in the next couple of months". [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## fastasflip

Hope their "couple of months" isn't as long as their "Couple of weeks" ! 

I know they tried their best though


----------



## RobbieTT

fastasflip said:


> I know they tried their best though


True. They even passed me over to DMS. I was less than impressed that all DMS could do was to slag-off AmD.


----------



## ronin

I approached DMS about a group buy, the email i got in response was so blunt that i replied saying i wished them every luck in business if they can turn down a potential Â£12/15k on the launch of a new product, and the potential sales it may generate with current and future TT owners.

Sad.


----------



## Wak

AmD are actively looking into a new product, they have seen representatives this week and others soon.

I will try to get a handle on whats happening but a multi functional box is on the cards and I hope to get some insight into where they are next week.


----------



## Wak

Well I just got a roasting....... milling around waiting for my car...

I have just bumped into the one and only Geoff (Jeff) from Millford.....
approaches me

Geoff:"Are you Wak on the TT Forum"
me:"Sometimes" :roll: 
Geoff:" I dont appreciate being called a (bunt) on an internet forum"
me:smirk :lol: 
Geoff:"When I spoke to you what you dont seem to understand is that there are commercial reasons and commercial secrets for which I cant divulge"
Geoff: walk away and off into AmD....

Well Jeff as you just walked off without any wish to discuss, m8 I hope you are reading this.

I stand by my comment in light of your current behaviour and previous attitude.... perhaps you need to comeoff your high horse and remember what "commerce" is about .

Maybe you dont understand 60 odd loyal customers and a few individuals putting themselves out to help test and sell your product, if you cant "commercially" set and meet realistic expectations then you managed to fook amd about and all the waiting customers....

That loyal list of ready punters were going to make you some money and no matter what commercial rubbish you want to hide behind there is no excuse for you not simply saying months earlier we should stop expecting oneclick and wait until its release can be properly confirmed.

Seems like you have little idea about the fact the we are the customers who buy your products and with whatever little influence I have I will never recommend anyone to buy anything from someone like you...Arse! :evil:


----------



## paulb

Geoff?


----------



## Wak

paulb said:


> Geoff?


At this point I want to spell it with a "pick axe"...... yes Geoff I know what you said about me.!


----------



## paulb

Probably bad timing actually - didn't intend to wind you up further.

There's something about the car tuning industry that makes suppliers think they are doing you a favour relieving you of thousands of pounds...


----------



## Wak

paulb said:


> Probably bad timing actually - didn't intend to wind you up further.
> 
> There's something about the car tuning industry that makes suppliers think they are doing you a favour relieving you of thousands of pounds...


 :lol: a bit of bad timing...but I am calm now... 

I accept I have to take the rebuke from my original comment but when I believe it was valid and I can probably find at least 50 or so others that may agree.. :wink:


----------



## garyc

ronin said:


> I approached DMS about a group buy, the email i got in response was so blunt that i replied saying i wished them every luck in business if they can turn down a potential Â£12/15k on the launch of a new product, and the potential sales it may generate with current and future TT owners.
> 
> Sad.


Aren't DMS actually owned by AMD?


----------



## Wak

garyc said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I approached DMS about a group buy, the email i got in response was so blunt that i replied saying i wished them every luck in business if they can turn down a potential Â£12/15k on the launch of a new product, and the potential sales it may generate with current and future TT owners.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't DMS actually owned by AMD?
Click to expand...

AFAIK....no!


----------



## ronin

garyc said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I approached DMS about a group buy, the email i got in response was so blunt that i replied saying i wished them every luck in business if they can turn down a potential Â£12/15k on the launch of a new product, and the potential sales it may generate with current and future TT owners.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't DMS actually owned by AMD?
Click to expand...

Thought the story went that the co-founder of AMD split and now runs DMS


----------



## RobbieTT

Wak,

Rest assured that our thoughts about you are a little more positive than towards 'Jeff'. I am so sorry that this has given you some unjustified grief.

To quote your remarks on the forum without even a nod to your efforts... beyond the pale.

I think AmD need to make a statement, just to clear the air about the relationship between Millford Micro and themselves. Not exactly an everyday experience for a customer to be harranged by a supplier on their property.

Anyway, as the gloves seem to be off against us I will post the following e-mail which may be of interest to you and AmD:

To make you privvy to some internal business information which I will ask you to treat in confidence. The Mini One unit offered on the Cool New & AmD site will no longer be able to be offered. It was being initially marketed by AmD at what we believe was a ludicrous price. They have a small number of units left. The One Click unit was and is produced by Milford Micro Systems. We have been appointed World distributor for their products. The Mini One Unit is Â£495 plus vat, rather than Â£200. We have worked with them on the development of Dual System. We carry out all our development work on rolling road facilities but do not as a matter of course place customer vehicles on them. We have established 10 different variants of ecu map configuration. We read your ecu and establish the exact data then apply one of our maps which is tailored to your vehicle. Generic is a term much used on internet forums. We do NOT use a generic file.

Hope this gives you a clearer understanding.

Thoughts?


----------



## thorney

Okie doke, we weren't going to comment but after seeing the above I guess we have no choice.

There is no business connection between DMS and AmD. DMS history is diesel tuning (hence the D in the name) and after AmD decided to no longer wanted to offer the Milford Systems unit (OneClick is an AmD name) DMS became the sole distributor.

Geoff (owner of Milford) used to be partners with Scott in AmD but left a year or so ago. Milford were the suppliers of the unit which AmD called OneClick.

Due to uncertainties in supply which lead to embarrasing situations like the group buy Wak kindly organised coupled with functional problems with the units AmD severed the relationship (we believe amicably) with Milford. It was sad (considering the history) but we had no choice. We were up front an apologised for the inconvenience.

One of the main issues was price. Milford considered the price AmD wished to market the system for was too low, AmD maintained that the price was right considering the competition but this caused conflict from which the relationship never recovered. You note DMS have now moved the price up to Â£500, which AmD believed and still believes is simply too high considering what the competition is offering.

As a result AmD are soon to announce an enhanced version of the OneClick (its our name, we've trade marked it  ) which will enable you to swich between different maps on the fly as well as turn the map on and off. ANY AmD remap will be upgradeable to this unit. YES, we will be offering a group buy to all the members who placed an order the last time round.

AmD are not about to get embroiled in an argument with another tuner, DMS can slag us off if they so wish but we would rather quietly rely on our customers testimony, your opinion counts not what our competitors say. We could probably take issue with several comments in the DMS email but frankly nothing would be gained so we'll just keep our mouths shut.

As far as Wak being accosted at our premises, we're sorry it happened (and we didn't know until after the event). Needless to say we try to ensure it never happens again (short of having guard dogs though we're open to suggestions :? ) To Wak....sorry mate, you didn't deserve that. :-*

PS. AmD made a decent profit selling the unit at Â£200 plus VAT.....makes you wonder how much more profit the suppliers are making now. AmD are in this for customers, yes we want profit but we want customers coming back again and again not just once. The only way we can do this is offering decent service at decent prices and if we fumble the ball we put it right.


----------



## Wak

Cheers Thorney, no apologies needed, I accept a open forum comment may have a response, but was dissappointed he walked off inside without me getting a word in, however he must have been pleased with himself.

I didnt really want to start an argument in your workshop as there is still some connection there. :lol:


----------



## HighTT

thorney said:


> As far as Wak being accosted at our premises, we're sorry it happened (and we didn't know until after the event). Needless to say we try to ensure it never happens again (short of having guard dogs though we're open to suggestions :? ) To Wak....sorry mate, you didn't deserve that. :-*
> 
> PS. AmD made a decent profit selling the unit at Â£200 plus VAT.....makes you wonder how much more profit the suppliers are making now. AmD are in this for customers, yes we want profit but we want customers coming back again and again not just once. The only way we can do this is offering decent service at decent prices and if we fumble the ball we put it right.


Every time there is an explanation of the â€˜OneClickâ€™ situation, I get more confused. What were AmD selling @ Â£200 plus VAT? Even the group buy price for the generic â€˜OneClickâ€™ was a reasonable Â£340 plus VAT? 
A price that put me on the GB list as a first time customer of AmD and as AMD hope, will bring me back again and again as a regular.

I feel so sorry for WAK in all of this. All those involved in the business side should expect some pain along with their commercial gain; but WAK has received both aggravation and pain, and all he was trying to do was give members of this forum great pleasure at a reasonable price, and AmD some new business along the way, I believe he doesnâ€™t even want â€˜OneClickâ€™ for himself! If there is a gain for WAK itâ€™s what we on this forum all think of him. Maybe we should have a whip-round and buy WAK a brand new TT (R/C of course)?

I trust that AmD will keep us informed about progress with the new enhanced product which I presume is now under their total control ......
....... I can't wait ..... well I can ..... because I have to!


----------



## Wak

RobbieTT said:


> To make you privvy to some internal business information which I will ask you to treat in confidence. The Mini One unit offered on the Cool New & AmD site will no longer be able to be offered. It was being initially marketed by AmD at what we believe was a ludicrous price. They have a small number of units left. The One Click unit was and is produced by Milford Micro Systems. We have been appointed World distributor for their products. The Mini One Unit is Â£495 plus vat, rather than Â£200. We have worked with them on the development of Dual System. We carry out all our development work on rolling road facilities but do not as a matter of course place customer vehicles on them. We have established 10 different variants of ecu map configuration. We read your ecu and establish the exact data then apply one of our maps which is tailored to your vehicle. Generic is a term much used on internet forums. We do NOT use a generic file.
> 
> Hope this gives you a clearer understanding.
> 
> Thoughts?


hmmmmmmmm Its not generic but they dont use a customers car on the RR.

AFAIK a 225 coming out of the factory may produce between 220bhp to 235bhp all dependant on engine characteristics.

AmD may start from an ecu tailored specific map in the manner DMS describe, but they also check your car on the RR to make any changes to suit the variations in engine characteristics.

That statement to me means DMS are supplying a generic map and AmD's is custom it can only be custom if done on the rollers........

or am I missing something!? :?


----------



## RobbieTT

Thanks Thorney,

Please forgive me if my post forced a reply that you were unwilling to give. I was hoping to put clear blue water between you at AmD and the service we had thru the GB and the way Wak was treated.

As ever, I have been totally impressed with all those at AmD during this period. I feel you have maintained your dignity by passing the details of DMS over to me. When I called DMS on the number you gave me I was more than a little surprised over their acidic and unwarranted comments regarding OneClick. However, their comments backfired badly. AmD is renowned for its customer service and for all the time and effort you are prepared to invest in your customers. How many of us on this forum have received a little extra help from AmD outside of routine business or have been impressed with the quality of after-sales service?

Like many I await the launch of the new product and I am grateful for the offer to carry over the GB to this product. Both of my cars are awaiting the AmD treatment â€" for me the â€˜beforeâ€™ element of the rolling road is a must, for peace of mind if nothing else.

Regarding the post on price, DMS quoted me Â£699.12 for my 530d with no rolling road. Gulp


----------



## LeeS3

Doesn't anyone seem to remember it was AMD that took our deposits and names for a groupbuy not DMS. Shouldn't they have been better informed when they did so? Maybe it was the case that they jumped the gun? and made a poor management decision?

You just can't go around citing problems with suppliers when you've actually taken peoples hard earned well in advance of delivery and started giving deadlines for fitment. It isn't exactly good customer relations.

Having read this forum thread and been part of the GB, I've been astounded by some of the responses in support of AMDs behaviour.

It also make me wonder, cynically, if AMD needed DMS to supply the product in its first instances, then worked in conjunction to develop, among others the audi 225 application, but are now offering an enhanced version on their own & excluding DMS from the equation who's really benefiited out of all this.

Plus after it was established so many were people interested, is it any wonder, that it was alway in AMDs interest that the relationship between them and the supplier broke down? The upshot has been that, yes lots of people became impatient and got the 'normal' amd chip. Again more profit for AMD. And now that they have developed an enhanced one-click, guess what? there going to sell more of a the same product where they are the sole supply, and again make more profit.

Do the maths people.

Again the cynic in me would suggest that this forum has be used to deliberatively to create adverse pressure between AMD and its supplier.

Ps. again, as I said at the time, it was great for Wakk to put this together, and still feel the same.


----------



## Wak

LeeS3 said:


> Doesn't anyone seem to remember it was AMD that took our deposits and names for a groupbuy not DMS. Shouldn't they have been better informed when they did so? Maybe it was the case that they jumped the gun? and made a poor management decision?
> 
> You just can't go around citing problems with suppliers when you've actually taken peoples hard earned well in advance of delivery and started giving deadlines for fitment. It isn't exactly good customer relations.
> 
> Having read this forum thread and been part of the GB, I've been astounded by some of the responses in support of AMDs behaviour.
> 
> It also make me wonder, cynically, if AMD needed DMS to supply the product in its first instances, then worked in conjunction to develop, among others the audi 225 application, but are now offering an enhanced version on their own & excluding DMS from the equation who's really benefiited out of all this.
> 
> Plus after it was established so many were people interested, is it any wonder, that it was alway in AMDs interest that the relationship between them and the supplier broke down? The upshot has been that, yes lots of people became impatient and got the 'normal' amd chip. Again more profit for AMD. And now that they have developed an enhanced one-click, guess what? there going to sell more of a the same product where they are the sole supply, and again make more profit.
> 
> Do the maths people.
> 
> Again the cynic in me would suggest that this forum has be used to deliberatively to create adverse pressure between AMD and its supplier.
> 
> Ps. again, as I said at the time, it was great for Wakk to put this together, and still feel the same.


Lee I think there should be some merit in AmD taking relatively few deposits and refunds given without question.

You are correct in essence AmD should have been better informed hence its highly likely that AmD will not make any annoucements until a reliable supply and product has been sourced as they have been burnt and now have to take the flak specially from the eyes of the owners who have similar opinions to you.

They can do nothing more than apologise for this and whatever they can to help with a future product....

Do you think if the unit price of whatever new product they use is Â£400 they should maintain the original Â£340 GB price.....? suicide in my opinion. I do know the products they are looking at should hopefully be similar and competitive so hopefully something similar in price will be organised.

I feel very much the same in that I wont EVER try to organise a group buy for a product unless its out there and ready to go, so One Click updates are going to be none until something is ready.

the downside to that is some may get a remap a few days before an alternative product is lauched, you cant please all the people all the time so some flak may come of that.
AmD will probably ensure recent customers are looked after, which is something Intel wont do if they release a better chip just after you have brought a new PC.

Lee, your text also implies you have gotten the wrong end of the stick, DMS are a competitor to AmD not the supplier. Millford systems supplied DMS and AmD.....but no longer AmD.

Whilst your opinions are quite valid from a customers point of view, I am conviced the comments in Thorneys post are accurate and there is nothing more to this than a supplier wanting unrealistic sales volumes and price fixing out of the market causing a commercial rift with AmD trying to be realistic for their business and for you as a customer.

The choice is there now....Pay DMS for a DMS PP100 box and generic DMS map at Â£695+vat

or Pay AmD Â£550 for a custom RR remap

or Wait and See what AmD come up with for a box alternative.

:?


----------



## Matthew

LeeS3 said:


> Doesn't anyone seem to remember it was AMD that took our deposits and names for a groupbuy not DMS. Shouldn't they have been better informed when they did so? Maybe it was the case that they jumped the gun? and made a poor management decision?
> 
> You just can't go around citing problems with suppliers when you've actually taken peoples hard earned well in advance of delivery and started giving deadlines for fitment. It isn't exactly good customer relations.
> 
> Having read this forum thread and been part of the GB, I've been astounded by some of the responses in support of AMDs behaviour.
> 
> It also make me wonder, cynically, if AMD needed DMS to supply the product in its first instances, then worked in conjunction to develop, among others the audi 225 application, but are now offering an enhanced version on their own & excluding DMS from the equation who's really benefiited out of all this.
> 
> Plus after it was established so many were people interested, is it any wonder, that it was alway in AMDs interest that the relationship between them and the supplier broke down? The upshot has been that, yes lots of people became impatient and got the 'normal' amd chip. Again more profit for AMD. And now that they have developed an enhanced one-click, guess what? there going to sell more of a the same product where they are the sole supply, and again make more profit.
> 
> Do the maths people.
> 
> Again the cynic in me would suggest that this forum has be used to deliberatively to create adverse pressure between AMD and its supplier.
> 
> Ps. again, as I said at the time, it was great for Wakk to put this together, and still feel the same.


As a manufacturer I can guarantee that it just isn't as clear cut and as simple as that. You do your best to release a product on time and even with all the best will in the world if a supplier lets you down, especially on something very speicalised, it's going to cause delays etc. The company I work for rely on hundreds of suppliers and if just one doesn't get you what you need on time it can cause real problems.

I think AmD would rather have just had this all go as planned rather than be involved in some convoluted scheme to create a bigger buzz about it.

Wak obviously put in a lot of hard work on this and one can only guess at the time and work that AmD must have put in too only to see everything go tits up at the last minute. In a perfect world it wouldn't happen, but here in the real world it does and always will.


----------



## RobbieTT

LeeS3 said:


> Again the cynic in me would suggest that this forum has be used to deliberatively to create adverse pressure between AMD and its supplier.





Matthew said:


> I think AmD would rather have just had this all go as planned rather than be involved in some convoluted scheme to create a bigger buzz about it.


I agree Matthew - to set something up like this is beyond all reason. Companies such as AmD live all die by their reputation. As I pointed out, AmD played such a straight bat that they forwarded on buisness to DMS!

I think you are a little more than cynical Lee...

Do you want to tell me about Roswell and those aliens at Groom Lake/Area 51?


----------



## LeeS3

yes read my original post as millford for DMS.

:?

and :-

*Robbie TT wrote*


> I think you are a little more than cynical Lee...
> 
> Do you want to tell me about Roswell and those aliens at Groom Lake/Area 51?


I don't get your meaning?

We knew AMD were taking a hit on the GB? So why not welsh out, blame someone else, and use recently acquired IP to launch your own product in competition? It's a lot more plausable than your average Mulder and Scully plot.

Guess the truths out there _somewhere_. Maybe they'll find it along with the answer to why AMD rr can produce such flattering figures.

:?  :?


----------



## thorney

Lee, I think you are prefectly justified in raising these issues, I mean who knowsa what you can trust in these matters. So, in the pursuit of openness here is what happened.

OneClick (or whatever you call it) was an idea ofrmed by Geoff (Milford) and Soctt (AmD). Geoff left AmD to start it up as a separate entitity (on mutually happy grounds).

Millford used AmD for ALL the development work on all the vehicles (at AmD's cost). As a result I thing your comment on AmD somehow 'obtaining' someone elses IP is a little off the mark, the opposite is the case, AmD invested thousands into the unit with no IP ownership, was this a mistake? - damn right, are we going to do it again? - no f***ing way.

Millford firstly made the Mini unit (which had some problems) then the VAG diesel unit (which had more problems). Millford gave numerous delivery dates for the 1.8T unit and as each time passed we bacame less and less confident it would arrive (especially considering the time we took driving up and down the country recovering disabled Golfs after they had been 'OneClicked' (all at AmD's cost). In the circumstances would you have carried on with it?

Us neither. So we refunded all the deposits (not many were taken) and have offered to carry on any GB deal we had to the benefit of the original members. What else can we do? I think even Mulder would be hard pressed to find alien activity in that plot.

Oh, and flattering figures? We'll go to court on any of our numbers from the RR, we have our own calibration equipement and probably the best airflow system in the UK, we're used by several manufacturers for verification of standard bhp/torque output so I guess we're happy.

[Mod Edit - I've replaced a few letters with a few *'s. :roll: Scotty]


----------



## RobbieTT

thorney said:


> I think even Mulder would be hard pressed to find alien activity in that plot.


----------



## LeeS3

so amd did all the development and IP?

*thorney wrote:*


> Millford used AmD for ALL the development work on all the vehicles (at AmD's cost). As a result I thing your comment on AmD somehow 'obtaining' someone elses IP is a little off the mark, the opposite is the case, AmD invested thousands into the unit with no IP ownership, was this a mistake? - damn right, are we going to do it again?


What was millford doing then? and how could they have slowed up development so much?

*thorney wrote:*


> (especially considering the time we took driving up and down the country recovering disabled Golfs after they had been 'OneClicked' (all at AmD's cost).


If you'd developed the code for these vehicles then maybe if was also your fault they broke down? :?

If you were so close to development off the 1.8T application, and did all the testing etc and were just waiting for the final packaged item to sell, how come its taking so long to get your own product to market?

Ps. I just like to point out I have in the past been an AMD customer & spent over Â£2,500 on my current vehicle with them - before anyone asks..

Also if you're so hot on development of the 1.8T engine what's happened to your big turbo conversion for the 225 engine?


----------



## LeeS3

*thorney said:-*


> Oh, and flattering figures? We'll go to court on any of our numbers from the RR, we have our own calibration equipement and probably the best airflow system in the UK, we're used by several manufacturers for verification of standard bhp/torque output so I guess we're happy.


*AMD website:-*


> "As standard the 237bhp R32 already has rave reviews in the motoring press... The AmD 270 conversion for the R32 is priced at Â£850+vat, this includes the exhaust, all fitting, remapped ECU and rolling road set up time."


33 bhp just from ECU(on a non turbo engine) and straight through exhaust? :?


----------



## RobbieTT

You don't sound happy Lee.

Wild allegations.

Walk away, this is someones living.


----------



## thorney

Lee, I'm not going to have some kind of p*ssing match with you on a forum, if you don't like something about AmD then simply take your business elsewhere, its a big World.

The Milford system is part hardware, part install software and part engine ECU software (the remap bit).

AmD were responsible for the engine bit (which we've now withdrawn) and for testing the install bit. The hardware (outsourced to another tp) and actual writing of the install software was Milford.

My post was simply to correct you in your assumption that AmD 'got out' of the GB becasue we didn't want to lose money on it and your equally unfair assumption that AmD were somehow 'IP mining' Milford. I believe I've done that.

The remap bits are fine, the issue is the install software which was delayed, as it happens delayed by longer than AmD were truly aware of, when we did become aware we cancelled the GB and refunded money.


----------



## LeeS3

So its okay for you to come on this forum - on behalf of amd and 'clear they air' and make apologies & blame others, but as some as someone who isn't happy with Amd makes their views known, I am accussed of wild accusations? and starting slanging matches?

So what? no one can point out the bad elements of this whole affair? and possible conclusion that can be drawn from the facts?

We can only discuss, how unfair everythings been on your company and that its everyone elses fault?

Huh? am I not entitled to make my feelings known if there not 100% complimentary to AMD?


----------



## thorney

I'm not trying to censure you mate, you seem not to like AmD and thats fine, say what you like. However, this is Waks thread regarding the group buy and as such slagging off AmD is a little off topic for that purpose.

I've pointed out AmD's postition and the actual detail behind it and those people on the group buy can either accept it in the genuine honour it is intended or not, nothing I can say will change their minds one way or another, yourself included.

If you have genuine grieviences against AmD then I'm more than happy to have a dialogue with you whenever you like, we try to ensure our customers get looked after. If, however you'd just like to have a pop then feel free, just don't expect us to rise to it purely for your own aims.

If you'd like to drop me an email with your complaints then I'm happy to see what I can do. [email protected]


----------



## thorney

LeeS3 said:


> We can only discuss, how unfair everythings been on your company and that its everyone elses fault?


The fact we've apologised does indicate that AmD accept some responsibility, we must share some blame, we do and we've apolgised for it.


----------

